# Under construction the freak



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok just setting this up to start next week to run along side youtube and facebook


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

1st in........ ping!

Good luck buddy!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Will be following mate


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

If you need any advice I'm here for you man


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

And instagram!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> And instagram!


Yes and instagram


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

IN !!!!!

good luck dave, lets see what you can do


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

subbed :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Defo in for this. Been looking forward to it


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

In


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

whats your instagram name @Therealbigbear @RXQueenie


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

whats this about? i wnt to be in


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> whats your instagram name @Therealbigbear @RXQueenie


Mine is rxxie (i think) and big bears is ucthefreak (i think!) lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> whats your instagram name @Therealbigbear @RXQueenie


Ucthefreak


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Mine is rxxie (i think) and big bears is ucthefreak (i think!) lol





Therealbigbear said:


> Ucthefreak


Added.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Just picked up the weeks meat


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I suppose i can pop in and make sure your doing it right x


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok I'm going to list my full days food and sups

Wake up

5-10 g l glutamine

15 mins later 5g bcaas in the form of Strydom nutrition muscle candies

30-40 mins ab work

Meal 1

120 oats 1 large banana

Made with water

Ssn muscle vit blister pack and 1 g vit c

Meal 2

15 egg whites with onion and tomato scrambled

Meal 3

100g basmati rice 400g slow cooked turkey mince

Meal 4

100g rice 400g slow cooked chicken breast

Meal 5

100g rice 400g slow cooked turkey mince

Pre workout

Ssn crea pump

1 g vit c

5 g bcaas

Intra

Ssn cytomaize 10g bcaas 40g carbs

Boost oxygen

Post

10-15g l glutamine

Wait 15 mins

Ssn cytoguard 25g bcaa 10g carbs

Wait 15

Ssn anabolic muscle builder

40g protein 65g carbs

1 g vit c

Meal 6

100g rice 400g slow cooked steak mince

Meal 7

500g white fish steamed

150g veg steamed

400 g potatoes

Prebed

30g zinc

1g vit c

Ssn muscle protein

100g protein timed release

40g carbs


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Diet vid is up


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice bit of meat there.

I picked up my meat yesterday at a cracking price. If anyone has a makro near them £19.99 for 5kg


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Diet vid is up


Can sit and listen to your vids more than anything else online at the moment, not sure why but im drawn in lol!


----------



## Casper13 (Sep 20, 2013)

Interesting.

I'l stick around


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That some eating mate!! 500g fish in one go would kill me i struggle with half that for my meat meals! Nice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Cannot wait for this. Best of luck


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking forward to the next video


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> That some eating mate!! 500g fish in one go would kill me i struggle with half that for my meat meals! Nice.


I find that the easiest one to get down lol


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Therealbigbear said:


> Meal 3
> 
> 100g basmati rice 400g slow cooked turkey mince
> 
> ...


Like the sound of these meals mate. When you say "slow cooked", can you explain the prep and time of the mince a little more please. I am assuming they are done in a Slow Cooker Croc Pot? :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Diet vid is up


 Loving the vid mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

dt36 said:


> Like the sound of these meals mate. When you say "slow cooked", can you explain the prep and time of the mince a little more please. I am assuming they are done in a Slow Cooker Croc Pot? :thumb:


Basically I throw the frozen portions in the slow cooker and leave overnight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> I find that the easiest one to get down lol


X2.

Fish so long as it's not over cooked flys down the hatch :lol:

Great video mate :beer:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Received a lovely pic of some pharma gh pens that are currently winging there way to me

Getting excited


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Can't believe how much my appetite has jumped all meals done by 7 and I'm bloody starving again

Only 1 week to go

Training is seriously hard at moment legs today was brutal

I'm not going to post workout details till I start cycle next Monday but then I will list weights and reps etc


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Struggled today got 200 on bor but rest of workout was a real **** dragger

Just felt tired

Pushed hard but was under par in comparison to recent workouts

Good news is rest of gear is here and gh lands tomorrow

Screwed up with meals today and ended up missing so quite peed at myself

Rest day tomorrow need to get these stupid mistakes sorted

Oh and managed 15lb DBS on lat raises so slowly improving


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Last of gear arrived this morning just one more delivery from precision and my gh to collect


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Natty and sitting at 22st 4 feeling small lol


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Just a heads up, the lords of Instagram admins will probably go ape **** at your roid pics :laugh:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Drugs vid part 1 is up


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

And part 2


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good video's, I'll be pinning for the first time soon and I thought 1g of test etc was too much


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> good video's, I'll be pinning for the first time soon and I thought 1g of test etc was too much


Not sure if srs.....1g is to much for your first cycle


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

cas said:


> Not sure if srs.....1g is to much for your first cycle


yeh didn't get that across very well  yeh I know 1g is too much for a first cycle but from looking around and reading threads going over 1g is a big no! so will be good to see big bear squash the myth of 1g is too much


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh didn't get that across very well  yeh I know 1g is too much for a first cycle but from looking around and reading threads going over 1g is a big no! so will be good to see big bear squash the myth of 1g is too much


there is no thing as too much lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> there is no thing as too much lol


:laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> there is no thing as too much lol


Of courze there is. Too much for a 5ml barrel


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol

But seriously guys start low and build into it

Anyway today's session was garbage I am so annoyed at myself

But the IT band and hip pain when squatting was terrible

Big stretching program starting now


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good God man,you have more in those drawers than the average dealer pmsl

You are bang on with your prediction of going up in weight fast and then consolidating,i do the same(though on less gear<1g/wk normaly,though I plan a test run this winter)always jumps up and then you watch as it hardens and fills out with veins,i look forward to seeing this mate,you should realy move some weights too!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i wished i was big and strong and hunky !!:sad:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> i wished i was big and strong and hunky !!:sad:


Dreams are good mate:whistling: :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Dreams are good mate:whistling: :lol:


lol thats where im biggest mate haha in my dreams


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> lol thats where im biggest mate haha in my dreams


Same here my c0ck is huge in my dreams


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

What would you say was your weekly shopping bill including supplements??

Also the cost of the course that your about to run??


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> What would you say was your weekly shopping bill including supplements??
> 
> Also the cost of the course that your about to run??


Beat me to asking that question!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Beat me to asking that question!


Just curious but I bet it won't be cheap....


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> What would you say was your weekly shopping bill including supplements??
> 
> Also the cost of the course that your about to run??


Ok meat is roughly £90

Fish is £15

Rice spuds and veg £20

Cheat £30 usually go and get a really nice steak from a very good farm shop etc or have a meal out

Those are weekly

Monthly supps probably around £150

Drugs ?

Haven't worked it out but I get some really good prices but at full retail I'd say there is roughly £2k in gear in my little stash not inc proviron hcg or gh

It consists of

25 x test e

15 xdeca

8 x oxy

5xdbol

8x anavar

5x test p

5x mast p

5xtren a

10 x tren e

8x npp

50xproviron

10 xhcg

18 gh pharma pens


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=440600332723069&id=428631647253271



My starting cycle


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

Been a FB follower of yours since the start. Googled the Strydon Muscle candies you mentioned the other day and found that you were running a log on here - so thought I would drop in and say hi.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok meat is roughly £90
> 
> Fish is £15
> 
> ...


Fair play bigbear, there are certainly no half measures when you decide to do things!

Really interested in this to see what you can achieve with that lot.

Good luck buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Kroc said:


> Been a FB follower of yours since the start. Googled the Strydon Muscle candies you mentioned the other day and found that you were running a log on here - so thought I would drop in and say hi.


Welcome


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Excited for tomorrow! In.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok so today is the day and it started badly got up late no time for abs

But 50 oxy 50 proviron and 10 aromasin have been downed

Another 50 oxy 30 mins before training

And another 50 oxy and 50 pro tonight along with 1 g of precision test and. 600 precision deca


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Get your sh1t together. Cant fcuk this up on day 1 brother


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

And so it begins, crack on big guy! :beer:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well first things first

I'm a retard I assumed my Oxus were 50's they weren't , they were 10's so I'd only taken 20 mg when I thought I'd taken 100 lol rectified now but will need to be getting more as not got any where near enough to last

Shoulder has been tight and achy for past two days it's strange it's have less effect on sleep but has a more general ache

Oh and I sat on my nut and bruised my ball so that has been a little tender lol the joys of having big legs

So today was back shoulders and Calfs

Well going on has defiantly had a psychological effect as I was fired up

Started with wide grip lat pull down

105lb x 12 x2

180 x10

255 x 8

330x6

420 x 5 plus one forced and two negatives

Dropped to 225 and reposed 12 super strict to failure

Low row

100lb x 12

200lb x 10

300lb x 7

400lb x4 but scrappy

200lb x 10 failed

Partial deadlift ( my own version)

1.5 platesx10

3 pl x 8

4.5 x6 but failed at that

3 pl x 11 super strict failed

Shoulders

Behind neck press on smiths

Bar x 12 x 2

Plate x10

2 plates x 8

3 plates x 6 nice and deep but last one was a real grinder

3.5 pl x 3 not brilliant but hit depth

2 pl x 12 had to stop as shoulder got too painful

Lat raise

10 lb x12 x 4 super slow strict it's all I can do with shoulder injury so keep the very controlled and focused

Rear delts on reverse pec deck

5 x 12

7 x10

9 x8

10 x 7 shoulder hurt

6 x ? No idea just did what I could

Calfs

Standing raises

150x12x2

300x 10

450 x8

600 x6

750 x6

900 x 4

All very deep and controlled

450 to failure

220 to failure

And by failure I mean total failure couldn't move it an inch

Fairly pleased with that lot back was good shoulder pressing I'm happy with not so much rest and Calfs were ok

Back is trashed as are Calfs

Shoulder is throbbing like hell

Biceps and legs tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sat on your bollock :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Strong stuff mate,who helped on negatives for pulldowns at 420lbs?

Him?He may have just about pulled it down!?!?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Sat on your bollock :lol:


Is bollock the cats name ??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Is bollock the cats name ??


Think the cats called Nut :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Think the cats called Nut :lol:


Must be cos bigbears got no fcukin nuts of his own the dirty roiding cnut

I heard him say he took steroids honest ive seen a video and everything...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Must be cos bigbears got no fcukin nuts of his own the dirty roiding cnut
> 
> I heard him say he took steroids honest ive seen a video and everything...


Your kidding me!!

I'm out.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well I am a Mong who can't read

They were 10 mg oxandrolone so bloody anavar saw the ox bit and made the rest up , oh the joys of dercums ! Anyway no harm done apart from feeling a nob


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well I am a Mong who can't read
> 
> They were 10 mg oxandrolone so bloody anavar saw the ox bit and made the rest up , oh the joys of dercums ! Anyway no harm done apart from feeling a nob


Lol, common mistake. Why people can't just right VAR I'll never know


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Just to update you guys I've taken two days off training well one was a rest day anyway due to some family things that needed sorting and getting my tattoo ( which was scheduled for my rest day ) but will be back at it full throttle on Friday

With biceps and legs again

Shoulder has improved had my best nights sleep on ages last night but still causing problems as is my IT band but working on proving these problems

Otherwise all good


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Just having a look through some other people's journals for a change.

These are awesome workouts, bud. Extremely impressive stuff going on:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well I am a Mong who can't read
> 
> They were 10 mg oxandrolone so bloody anavar saw the ox bit and made the rest up , oh the joys of dercums ! Anyway no harm done apart from feeling a nob


That is how old age showed itself to me at first,taking handfuls of smarties wondering why I was not off my bollox:lol:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Just having a look through some other people's journals for a change.
> 
> These are awesome workouts, bud. Extremely impressive stuff going on:thumbup1:


Thankyou


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

New tat


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks sick mate!

Also started a sleeve myself recently. How long do you leave it between sittings and the next time you train?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Looks sick mate!
> 
> Also started a sleeve myself recently. How long do you leave it between sittings and the next time you train?


I'll be training tomorrow can't get another sitting till December at earliest he's booked solid


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

After being asked to do a vid about why I do what I do here it is though I must warn you it's very long


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> After being asked to do a vid about why I do what I do here it is though I must warn you it's very long


been removed too long


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Will redo later today


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Bit of a mad day it's the youngest 9th birthday so went into town to spend her birthday money

Which through meal timing out a bit so will be a bit pushed back end of day

Trained biceps and quads

Started with concentration curls felt solid and strong to start

20 x12

30 x10

40 x 8

50 x6 felt solid and strong

60 x5 plus 1 assist power and connection just wasn't there

Dropped to 40

40 x 11 plus 2 forced

Standing alt hammer curls all done very controlled and slow

25 x 12

35 x 10

Shoulder started to hurt

45 x 6 just dropped to 35 and repped super slow not sure on number

Quads

Leg ext all slow and controlled

4 plates x 12 x2

8 plates x10

12 x 8 it started hurting on left and so did knee

12 x6 power is there but pain is restricting use of it

16 ( stack) x 2 bailed as pain was too high

11x 20 strict reps felt better

Hack squat

1 x12

2 plates x 10

3 x 8

4 x6 but stopped at that as was pulling on it band just feels like it's ready to snap

Couldn't squat due to not being able to put bar on new tattoo

So went back into leg ext

11x13,strict

11x6 tut style 5 secs up 5 secs down

11x12 power explosive reps

Firearms

Standing barbell wrist curls

Bar x 15 x2

1 pl x 12

1.5 x 10

1.5 x 9

1.5 x 7

1 x 13

1x 11


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

Interesting - How come you opted to do Bi's first bud?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

New vid


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Part 2


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Kroc said:


> Interesting - How come you opted to do Bi's first bud?


Because I'm in no state to do them after


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Part 2


Hi mate,agree with most of this defo,but totally disagree with peptides statement,they are far cheaper than Gh synth and more effective for the first part of requirements,however with piggy back Gh synth used after ~(20 mins or so)bang for buck is paramount,unless you are running a Gh synth blitz),so you can run peps and synth Gh together and get far more out of this,a prime example of experience would be @Pscarb who has many true stories on this one!

I also would argue the deca/tren relationship as @RowRow was agreeing the other day there is truly a point at which the two work in synergy.....I have a theory on this one and am seeking to find the best route,tests coming soon


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,agree with most of this defo,but totally disagree with peptides statement,they are far cheaper than Gh synth and more effective for the first part of requirements,however with piggy back Gh synth used after ~(20 mins or so)bang for buck is paramount,unless you are running a Gh synth blitz),so you can run peps and synth Gh together and get far more out of this,a prime example of experience would be @Pscarb who has many true stories on this one!
> 
> I also would argue the deca/tren relationship as @RowRow was agreeing the other day there is truly a point at which the two work in synergy.....I have a theory on this one and am seeking to find the best route,tests coming soon


For Defo, I run Toms peptides /w hyge to good effect,

Unfortunately proper peptides (clinical grade) aren't far off HGH price , and if frequency is high enough.more expensive, the best piggy back time also is 10 mins post shot


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> For Defo, I run Toms peptides /w hyge to good effect,
> 
> Unfortunately proper peptides (clinical grade) aren't far off HGH price , and if frequency is high enough.more expensive, the best piggy back time also is 10 mins post shot


I run Toms too and however if piggy backing you have to be careful of causing a bleed by Gh and peps use,on Toms it says 10 mins for sure,however I prefere 20 mins so as not to blunt the natty pulse mate,prolly personal preference to a degree,who knows?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I run Toms too and however if piggy backing you have to be careful of causing a bleed by Gh and peps use,on Toms it says 10 mins for sure,however I prefere 20 mins so as not to blunt the natty pulse mate,prolly personal preference to a degree,who knows?


That's the one thing putting me off use certainly until next year when I can afford things more is the cost of the peps.

Is there any point in cycling peps like in combination with a shorter blast cycle? Or is it a year round situation?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

RowRow said:


> That's the one thing putting me off use certainly until next year when I can afford things more is the cost of the peps.
> 
> Is there any point in cycling peps like in combination with a shorter blast cycle? Or is it a year round situation?


No with a blast you'd use high dose synthetic GH, cruise between with peps n GH


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RowRow said:


> That's the one thing putting me off use certainly until next year when I can afford things more is the cost of the peps.
> 
> Is there any point in cycling peps like in combination with a shorter blast cycle? Or is it a year round situation?


Prsonaly I use aas-4 weeks on, 3 off and when off I use peps,but only 3 times per day,it realy helped me during my cut from 412 to 320,i think at my age in 10 months it did a great job,at a fraction of Gh costs,i use 150 mcg of each 3 x /day and when I had it 2 iu Gh synth with it,do the maths for it and it is cheaper,also natty Gh is far better than synth.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> No with a blast you'd use high dose synthetic GH, cruise between with peps n GH


Ageed totaly


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> No with a blast you'd use high dose synthetic GH, cruise between with peps n GH


What would you class as a high dose? 10iu ed?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

RowRow said:


> What would you class as a high dose? 10iu ed?


I thight you meant a SHIC mate, a lot more than that, with 10iu I would shoot peptides 4x a day with 2.5iu HGH after each


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> I thight you meant a SHIC mate, a lot more than that, with 10iu I would shoot peptides 4x a day with 2.5iu HGH after each


Sorry I meant with just a normal blast type cycle for a SHIC I would imagine 2-3x that amount of GH.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,agree with most of this defo,but totally disagree with peptides statement,they are far cheaper than Gh synth and more effective for the first part of requirements,however with piggy back Gh synth used after ~(20 mins or so)bang for buck is paramount,unless you are running a Gh synth blitz),so you can run peps and synth Gh together and get far more out of this,a prime example of experience would be @Pscarb who has many true stories on this one!
> 
> I also would argue the deca/tren relationship as @RowRow was agreeing the other day there is truly a point at which the two work in synergy.....I have a theory on this one and am seeking to find the best route,tests coming soon


I'm not disputing peps work what I'm saying is don't get too complex too soon

I know they have their place and can be effective but diet and training improvements are a damn site cheaper and can be just as effective if not more


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

This is interesting. I was thinking of using peptides as a pre curser to GH. Was looking to "front load" with something prior to starting a long(ish) cycle in Jan. More research me thinks.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Forgot to copy before I posted and I'm not typing it all out again




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=444223532360749&id=428631647253271


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Chest tris and hams

Cable cross over

15 x 12

30 x 10

45x8

60 x 6

75 x 5 plus 1 forced

40 x 11 plus 2 forced

Chest was very pumped

Incline press

60x12

90x 10

120 x7 shoulder flared on first one so had to do them very slow

120 x4 plus 1 forced 3/3 tempo chest really hurt

Straight arm pec dec

10x12

15 x10

20 x 8 plus 2 forced

13 x 12 plus 1 forced

Chest was wrecked not the best workout weight wise but hit the spot

Tris

Skull crushers

20x12x2

40x10

60x8

80 x 6

100 x 4

On second set elbows were so sore I nearly packed in I mean absolutely screaming but they settled down to a tolerable level

Push down with v bar

20 x 12

35 x 10

50 x 8

65 x 6

80 x 4 plus 1 forced nearly passed out on last rep

40 x 11 really strict

Hams

Lying leg curl

20 x 12 x2

40 x 10

60 x 8

100 x 6

120 x 5

Job done bit frustrated with elbows and shoulder I know I've got more power but just can't apply it

Definitely feeling the gear kick in now and all being well I pick up my gh at 5

At long bloody last


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Dylanbaxtor said:


> Watched all your vids mate, you are an inspiration to be honest
> 
> Been taking in to account what you say about using the muscle rather than just pushing the weight/form nazi etc.. just wish I could cram down 1/4 of what you eat daily without exploding :no:
> 
> I'm also about to copy your chest workout in 25 minutes


Enjoy it mine is bloody killing me this morning


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Dylanbaxtor said:


> Also I love how you are pretty much the biggest, scariest looking motherfcuker I've ever seen and you have a cute friendly little kitten :lol:


Pmsl mr meep is not friendly damn thing is psychotic !


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Video has been done

But here is he workout breakdown

Back

Bor

Bar x 12 x 2

1pl x 10

2 pl x 8

3 x 6

4 x 6 but a bit swingy

4.5 x 4 I think but very swingy

2 and a 5 x ? No idea

Lat pull down

120 x 12

195 x 10

270 x 8

345 x 6 ish and a couple of negs

210 x ? Again lost count

Straight arm pull downs

50 x 12

90 x 10

130 x 8

170 x 4

110 x 8-9 I think

Back was ok bit too sloppy on form feel like I've good tons of power but can't use in a controlled way if that makes sense

Shoulders

Bnp

Bar x 12 x2

1 pl x 10

2 x 8

3 x 5 bloody shoulder hurt

2 x 12 I think again shoulder flared up

Lat raises

10 x 12 x 4

Rears on reverse pec deck

5 x 12

7 x 12 x 4

No improvement in shoulder very frustrated however finally picking gh up at. 9 pm tonight it's been here since Friday but delivery address owner has been on a stage weekend so can only collect tonight

Was supposed to do calves but videoing slowed workout down and ran out of time

Anyway I'll post vids up as soon as I get home


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Dylanbaxtor said:


> Mr Meep :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Please tell me your wife chose that name!


No it was me lol

We got him far too young and it was the sound he made


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

don't know if you've tried tb500 for your shoulder, ide say use that rather than rely on gh for healing

in the short term anyway.

injuries are a pain in the backside...


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Intro to gym


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Back training not my best effort but it is what it is


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Shoulder video it's cut short due to battery dying


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

It won't let me view your back training video?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

Excellent cant wiat to see you at full steam,and damn I miss that gym


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cas said:


> It won't let me view your back training video?


It won't view on mobile for some reason


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dave these vids are good and honest mate,i did enjoy the Bor one,what sets you apart from many is the way you walk out and back in the trap with 200k:lol:

I used 180k last week,but my form was far less than good and I would have struggled 'wondering around'the gym with it as yo did!:thumbup1:Best get the Test in me sharpish as I was a dirty natty at the timemg:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Dave these vids are good and honest mate,i did enjoy the Bor one,what sets you apart from many is the way you walk out and back in the trap with 200k:lol:
> 
> I used 180k last week,but my form was far less than good and I would have struggled 'wondering around'the gym with it as yo did!:thumbup1:Best get the Test in me sharpish as I was a dirty natty at the timemg:


Walking around the gym fpmsl at that


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

shotgun said:


> Excellent cant wiat to see you at full steam,and damn I miss that gym


I take it you used to train there


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Back vid is now fixed


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Im into this a little late but subbin now to catch up later


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Back training not my best effort but it is what it is


Is it just me or does the back video have music playing in it.? Watching on ipad not sure if that makes a difference???


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

grant hunter said:


> Is it just me or does the back video have music playing in it.? Watching on ipad not sure if that makes a difference???


It's just the radio in the gym but there was a song that you tube had recognised so I removed it


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> It's just the radio in the gym but there was a song that you tube had recognised so I removed it


Right ok a was trying to lip read to see what you were saying.

P.s drop the double beard pony tails the single one was the dogs balls


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

grant hunter said:


> Right ok a was trying to lip read to see what you were saying.
> 
> P.s drop the double beard pony tails the single one was the dogs balls


Generally lots of sweary words


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Generally lots of sweary words


Nice. This defo has a target audience with the language in the shoulder vid. Top work mate. Looking forward to the rest of the construction


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> I take it you used to train there


certainly did for about 3 year,do kyle and simon still train there?maloneys is by far the best gym ive trained in


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

shotgun said:


> certainly did for about 3 year,do kyle and simon still train there?maloneys is by far the best gym ive trained in


Yeah Kyle and simon are still there simon works there


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Yeah Kyle and simon are still there simon works there


there good lads used to have a right laugh with them


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Kyle trained legs with me a few weeks back he lasted 9 sets before he quit lol

Simon actually survived the whole thing just ( let him off a few sets)


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

grant hunter said:


> Right ok a was trying to lip read to see what you were saying.
> 
> P.s drop the double beard pony tails the single one was the dogs balls


Just watched vid wtf? The filter I applied has put that stupid music on it

That's getting removed asap


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Therealbigbear said:


> Just watched vid wtf? The filter I applied has put that stupid music on it
> 
> That's getting removed asap


I liked the music!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok reported back video hopefully this one won't have any copyright or sound issues


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Latest vid is up nothing fancy just an update


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Really need a dwarf :lol:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

I wasn't looking forward to today shoulder issue has been causing major problems with biceps and it issue has done the same with quads so was expecting a lot of unproductive pain also missus has flu and I've been feeling a bit rough too

Anyway

Biceps

Seated alt curl

20x12

Straight away felt good shoulder was in the background but load on bicep felt nice

30 x10

40 x8 felt easy

50x6 comfortable but shoulder was starting to restrict full contraction on right arm

60 x6 just

70 x 2 wanted more but right side just wasn't having it

40 x10 plus 1 forced

Standing ez curl

With these I make sure I lock my back and upper arms in place so only forearm moves also have training partner put there hand on my back so I stay perfectly still

5 a side x12

10x10

15 x 5 plus 1

All very strict from a fully straight arm

Biceps were toast

Quads

We were going to squat but the rack was being used so

After a couple of light leg ext started with hack

1x12

2 x10

3 x8

4 x6

5 x6 comfortable

6x2 just went to ****

Knees and hip hurt on every rep but also felt quad load do happy

Expected a bit more on 6

Leg ext

4 x12

8 x 10

12 x8

16 x 10 plus 2 forced

12 x a lot plus 1 forced

Quads were on fire

Dante cissy hacks on smiths

Bar x 12

10 x 10

Plate x 7

Plate x 5 plus 1 forced

10 x 13,plus 1 forced

Not bad at all puked twice but I think that's more to do with being a bit rough but overall happy

Power is starting to come on looking a lot drier too


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Starting to fill out


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Breaking news!

Rich piana has agreed to a training session with me at body power next year


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Breaking news!
> 
> Rich piana has agreed to a training session with me at body power next year


Pull the other one lol

Why would he show himself up like that, he won't keep up haha


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cas said:


> Pull the other one lol
> 
> Why would he show himself up like that, he won't keep up haha


I don't bull**** mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Breaking news!
> 
> Rich piana has agreed to a training session with me at body power next year


Awesome


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Starting to fill out


Look happier then:thumb: :lol:


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Breaking news!
> 
> Rich piana has agreed to a training session with me at body power next year


That's epic mate!!!!!.

Is he doing your style or you doing his????.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

animal adam said:


> That's epic mate!!!!!.
> 
> Is he doing your style or you doing his????.


Yet to be decided


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well yesterday's training was a no go felt like ****

Think I've picked up the missus flu

In bed four 4 pm but feeling better today not 100% but I'll be training


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well yesterday's training was a no go felt like ****
> 
> Think I've picked up the missus flu
> 
> In bed four 4 pm but feeling better today not 100% but I'll be training


That sucks mate, hopefully you'll pick up soon!

The GH you was waiting for originally, was it the Pfizer pens?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That sucks mate, hopefully you'll pick up soon!
> 
> The GH you was waiting for originally, was it the Pfizer pens?


No nordatrophin


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for doing your journal Dave i am really enjoying it, you are one big strong fcuker, but can i ask you what is the rush, why dont you let your injuries heal properly, or get surgery on them, there is no doubt you are going to be one very large extremely strong fcuker, why risk it by trying to run before you can walk, it will surely happen for you, but i would hate to see it fall apart because of your injuries, keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Thanks for doing your journal Dave i am really enjoying it, you are one big strong fcuker, but can i ask you what is the rush, why dont you let your injuries heal properly, or get surgery on them, there is no doubt you are going to be one very large extremely strong fcuker, why risk it by trying to run before you can walk, it will surely happen for you, but i would hate to see it fall apart because of your injuries, keep up the good work mate.


Hi glad your enjoying it

The IT band stuff is easily rectified just needs working on

The elbows are a by product of the training so not really an injury

The only real injury is the shoulder and I'm confident that will come right

I'm a terrible patient and can't take it easy it's just not in my nature


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok today's session

Still feeling a bit rough also had Physio before so a bit tender

Back

Lat pull down

120 x 12 x2

195x10

270 x 8

345 x 6

420 x 6

465 x 7 bit loose but really happy with power

225 x 11 plus 2 forced

Low row

150 x 12

200x 10

250x 8

300x 4 failed

175 x 11 failed

Partial dead

1.5 plates x 12

3 x 10

4.5 x 8

6 bombed out

Shoulders

Bnp

Bar x12x2

1 pl x 10

2 x8

3 x 6 solid bit of oain on last two

3.5 x 3 had more didn't want to push shoulder any harder

Lat raise

10 x 12x2

15 x12x4

Seated calf raise

5 x 12x2

9 x 10

13 x8

17 x 6

Stack x 7 fail

Stack x 5 fail

15 x 11 fail


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Rare leg shot


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Yesterday's workout does not even warrant recording felt like poop and it showed


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Yesterday's workout does not even warrant recording *felt like poop* and it showed


Due to flu or sides mate


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> Due to flu or sides mate


Bit of both due to flu but immune suppressed due to gear


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Scales won't weigh me any more lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Today's effort

Well feeling better however it turned out I struggled towards the end

Also noticed I'm struggling for air a little not sure if this is weight gain related or remains of cold

Anyway chest tris and hams

Chest

Cable xo

15 x 12

25 x 10

45x 8

60 x 6

75x6

85 x 4 plus 1

45 x 13 plus 2

Massive power jump on these need someone to hold me down as weight is lifting me off the floor

Flat Db press

60 x 12 shoulder felt good

90 x 10 again good

120 x 5 plus 1 shoulder kicked in but still better than has been

80 x 10 plus lost count but really strict and deep

Incline bb press

Bar x12

Plate x 10

1.5 x8

2 x 6 solid but no more shoulder wasn't having it

Plate and a 5 x ? Lost count

Triceps

Rope ext all strict and controlled

50 x 12

90x 10

130 x 8

170 x 6 just

200 x 3 plus 1

140 x 11 plus 1

Reverse ext

Haven't got a clue completely forgot all weights but ran usual 12 - 6 rep set up

Hams

Lying leg curl

Started to fade badly

20 KG x 12 x 2

40 x 10

60 x 8

80 x 6

100 x 5 just lost focus had more

60 x 10 plus 2

All in all happy starting to feel big well bigger lol

Never feel big and power is really starting to flow if shoulder continues a few more weeks should see the end of the problem

However I have noticed a soreness on left lat at tie in point under armpit need to keep an eye on this


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

End of week 2 progress vid


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Back shoulders and Calfs today and having to fly solo as Mandy had to work

Back

Bor

Bar x 12 x2

1 pl x 10

2 x8

3 x 6

4x6 felt solid so thought **** it and stuck 5 on

5x4 but form was dire

2.5 x 13 failed very strict

Lat pulldown

120x12

180 x 10

240 x 8

300 x 6 but strict

180 x 11 plus 1

Low row

Kept it light but strict

Can't remember any weights sorry but didn't get over 175lb

Just all very controlled

12

10

8

6

And the repped but no stretch

Shoulders

Bnp

Bar x12x2

1 x 10

2 x8

3 x6 solid but crashed badly

Dropped to 2 and got 11 deep controlled reps

Side lat raises

10 x 12

15x12x3

20x 10

Most weight I've used on lat raises in a while

No rears again

Calves

Standing calf raise

120x12x2

240 x 10

360 x 8

480 x 6

600 x 6

720 x 5

360 x 9

Done felt very tired at end rest day tomorrow and I need it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good work....

I think you have given me that flu/cold shizzle and oddly a shoulder pain.......ffS !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Scales won't weigh me any more lol


Welcome to my world.....oh no wait,mine do now,what did they go upto buddy? :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Belay that,327lbs is your weight,just saw it mate,good job!


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

In - but for gods sake stop filming up your nose!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Just picked up the weeks meat


Looks like you just cleared the butcher out, be gutted if i was behind you in the queue


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Belay that,327lbs is your weight,just saw it mate,good job!


It will still weigh in kg for now but not lbs for some reason lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

kuju said:


> In - but for gods sake stop filming up your nose!


You love nose porn


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

We need a body shot...In a vest

Nohomo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

cas said:


> We need a body shot...In a vest
> 
> Nohomo


YOU need one you mean. FULLHOMO


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Bloody hell pain ! Not the one I'd thought I'd ordered but sort of glad it was this one I think the nobbly one would be too much at this stage

Only managed 5 minutes before I had to stop


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Bloody hell pain ! Not the one I'd thought I'd ordered but sort of glad it was this one I think the nobbly one would be too much at this stage
> 
> Only managed 5 minutes before I had to stop


Does you good - quit whinging. And start stretching so you don't need a foam roller in teh first place


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just watched through your videos, looking good mate.

Hope your shoulders sorts it's self out. I've got bad impingement in my left shoulder and it's a pain in the ****.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> YOU need one you mean. FULLHOMO


Noooo

I said "no" home


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

cas said:


> Noooo
> 
> I said "no" home


No home? He has a roof over his head mate pmsl


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Strange people


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Just watched through your videos, looking good mate.
> 
> Hope your shoulders sorts it's self out. I've got bad impingement in my left shoulder and it's a pain in the ****.


It is improving slowly but not fast enough for my liking lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

KJW said:


> Do foam rollers actually work? Seems too simple to be true...


It's early days yet mate but I know a lot who swear by them I'll let you know after I squat today


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Once you bite down and grit your teeth after the first 5 or so minutes the pain isn't that bad and you can get in all the corners after. When I'm finished rolling my quads are so supple it feels like a boob - I found they helped a lot with my squatting, especially when coming out of the hole, everything feels really smooth and less 'creaky'


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> It is improving slowly but not fast enough for my liking lol


I have to get regular massages to help mine.

Hope it gets better pal, some very strong lifts you've got.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I have to get regular massages to help mine.
> 
> Hope it gets better pal, some very strong lifts you've got.


Cheers they will be if I can get all my niggles sorted bit under par at moment


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

You should buy one of those rollers like you use on wallpaper edges....


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Right second attempt due to phone wiping first

Still not feeling right but alot better

Biceps and quads

Biceps

Db concentration curls

20x12

30x10

40x8

50x6

60 x5plus 1

35 x11 plus 1

Standing ez cable curl

60x12

90x10

120x8

150x6 just

Bis were agony and pumped beyond belief

Quads

Leg ext

3x12x2

Squats

1x12x2

2pl x10

3 x 8

4 x 6 felt solidish not good but best its been in a while so decided to try 5

5x 1 lol the weight felt ok but the strain on my IT band was immense so backed out frustrated to say the least

Knowing ive got power but nit be able to use it

Leg ext

4x12

8x10

12x8

16x11failed

Loaded better on quad

16x10 failed

13x 12 failed

Finished with walking lunges 4 sets


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry its a bit dark


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Sorry its a bit dark


you sound very calm mate during this, i would be freaking the fcuk out


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok sorry guys it's late I'm tired got a busy day tomorrow getting ready for finals so here's a link to the workout

Starting to get a lot of comments about the size I've put on which is nice even I can see it lol




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=450609941722108&id=428631647253271


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Therealbigbear said:


> Natty and sitting at 22st 4 feeling small lol


Subbed mate!

Why is the 5er framed?

I have a framed 50p my mum kept from 1981 [minted the same year] when i was born, apparently a women at hospital gave her it after seeing me....she gave it to me when i was 15 and i have had it 17 years.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Subbed mate!
> 
> Why is the 5er framed?
> 
> I have a framed 50p my mum kept from 1981 [minted the same year] when i was born, apparently a women at hospital gave her it after seeing me....she gave it to me when i was 15 and i have had it 17 years.


When me and the missus first got together she was fiercely in dependant financially and wouldn't let me pay for a thing

She found this in her purse and claims I put it there ! I didn't shed been to Scotland the week before but reckons shed got rid of all her Scottish notes

So it's been on the mantle piece ever since known as the Crosland phantom fiver


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Cattlemans restaurant steak challenge 72oz steak and 24oz of sides to be eaten in one hour to give you an idea of scale that plate is 2 ft long and if you look closely you can see a knife and fork in the background










35 minutes later and a new record


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

you missed a bit :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

nice bit of steak there


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats a hell of a steak!

Great journal, followed on Instagram too.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Bis and quads

Late one so a bit out if sorts (im a creature of habit lok)

Bis

Seated alt db curl

20x12x2

35x10

50x8

65x4 plus 1

40x 13

Single arm cables

25kgx12

35x10

45x6 just bis were exploding

30 x ****s knows but they bloody hurt

Quads

Leg ext

4x12

8x10

12x8

16x6

16x 13

14x11

First set at stack oulled on I t but next two sets hit quad really well

Second set at 16 not sure how I got last two reps out but somehow it just kept moving

Hacks

1plx12

2x10

3x8

4x6

5x6

6x3 I t really tightened but to be honest didnt have much left

Finished wuth lunges

Feel in quad was alot better

Shoulder still hurting on curls though


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

My thoughts on the ukbff finals


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry for mistake at beginning its end of week 3 not beginning


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Today's effort was actually very good

Really didn't feel up to it to be honest but once I got going it turned into a belter

Chest

Cable x o

20kgx12

35x10

50x8

65x6

80x6 just

95x3 plus1 nearly tore me in two

50 x 10 plus1

Flat bench

First time since injury

1plx12

1.5x10

2x8

2.5x5

2.5x5

2x 11

Shoulder started to play up on 2 . 5 plates

Incline db press

40x12

60x10

80x8

100x 4 plus 1

60x ?

Chest was destroyed

Triceps

Straight bar push down

20kg x 12

40x10

60x8

80x6

100x 4 passed out

Training partner kept me on my feet

60x 13 plus2

V bar pushdown

20x12

35x10

50x8

65x4 just died

40x10 plus 2 passed out again

Hams

Lying leg curl

20x12x2

40x 10

60x 8

80x6

100x 5 plus 1

Done and im completely done in


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Why are you passin out mate,is that virus still in you? :confused1:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Why are you passin out mate,is that virus still in you? :confused1:


I have a little but that's not the cause basically its because I push the absolute limit and tend to forget to breath


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> I have a little but that's not the cause basically its because I push the absolute limit and tend to forget to breath


Isnt that classed as bad technique then ??


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Isnt that classed as bad technique then ??


No its classed as pushing hard ya fanny


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Caught up on vids today enjoy them kept me going at work!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> No its classed as pushing hard ya fanny


Actually if your not breathing muscles arent getting all the good stuff they need

To optimize their performance so not breathing is bad technique

You minge x


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Actually if your not breathing muscles arent getting all the good stuff they need
> 
> To optimize their performance so not breathing is bad technique
> 
> You minge x


Actual resistance training us an anerobic activity


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> I have a little but that's not the cause basically its because I push the absolute limit and tend to forget to breath


LoL,,,,,Breathing is so important in my humble opinion,,,,pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> LoL,,,,,Breathing is so important in my humble opinion,,,,pmsl


Some would say a matter of life or death lol..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh and happy birthday viking brother x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

A present!Have a good one...


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well I might be feeling rough but **** am I getting strong

Back

Bor

Barx12x2

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6

4plx6 good form

5pl x4 and form was good except last one

But blowing like a pregnant wilderbeast

2.5plx15 strict

Lat pulldown

135x12

195x10

255x8

315x6 just

Hurting like **** back was dying

180x ? Have no idea just kept grinding them out

Low row

?x10

?x8

?x5

?x? No idea on weight or reps back was trashed just wanted to curl up and die

Shoulders

Bnp

Barx12x2

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6 felt comfortable

3.5plx 4 nice solid reps shoulder uncomfortable but no really painful

2plx 12 stopped due to shoulder

Lat raises

10x12

20x22x4

A bit tight but best theyve felt

Rears

4x12

6x10

8x8

10x6 started twinging

6x 11

Seated calves

Worked up the stack sorry cant remember weights faiked on stack at 5

Just completely done in cant believe how trashed I am

But very pleased with it


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sub'd to here and your yt channel.

I dunno if you're aiming for lots of people to view your videos/channel, but if you want more chances of people seeing your videos, include things like 'steroids, drugs, etc.' in the title and video tags, also, instead of just writing 'back workout', something like 'Under construction Freak's intense back workout. *180kg BB row*' would be good, it sounds cheesey, but it'll help get the views.

I'd try and keep most of your non-training videos to under 3 minutes until you get a strong enough fan base that want to sit for a while and hear what you have to say properly, I'd also invest in a couple hundred pound video cam and a cheap tripod from eBay, the odd mobile update is fine, but it'll get tiresome quickly as everyone else is shooting in HD.

If you're only doing these videos for yourself and a fews other that are interested, then feel free to ignore  Good luck with it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

happy belated birthday david .


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Sub'd to here and your yt channel.
> 
> I dunno if you're aiming for lots of people to view your videos/channel, but if you want more chances of people seeing your videos, include things like 'steroids, drugs, etc.' in the title and video tags, also, instead of just writing 'back workout', something like 'Under construction Freak's intense back workout. *180kg BB row*' would be good, it sounds cheesey, but it'll help get the views.
> 
> ...


Cheers rob some good points there


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well all twinges are improving but weight gain is taking its toll feeling tired alot of the time

Biceps and quads

Concentration curls

20x12x2

35x10

50x8

65x 3 with a touch

40x 8 plus2

Standing hammer curls

20x12

30x10

40x8 shoulder started twinging

Switched to standing alt curl

35x failure just went tilk range was non existant x 2

Quads

Wanted to squat but frame was tied up

4x12x2

8x10

12x8

16 (stack) x 6

16x 16

16x 11 plus 2

Hack

1x10

2x8

3x6

4x6

5x4 failed all real grinders

Lunges very deep and slow

3x up and down gym

Legs pumped massively

Starting to feel like im carrying some size now lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dave, do you think for one of your training vids you could give and example of a partial dead lift, have looked on Google but most results come back as rack pulls..unless they are one in the same then no need


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

They are similar but I have my own version


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> They are similar but I have my own version


I think rowrow mentioned this to me one time, I need your wisdom


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Just saw rant vid lol not just me screaming at the telly then ffs I don't take gear and know more about it than her. ..when she couldn't lift that 60kg barbell she insinuated it was cos the girl.was on gear ffs no it's because she's not a p! Ss weak carrot muncher!

Looking forward to the guardian article will keep an eye out

/hijack


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok missed a few updates sorry but here's today's

Biceps and quads

Biceps

Seated alt db curl

20x12

35x10

50x8

65x4 plus1

45x12plus 1

A lot happier with this shoulder still impeding but felt better

Single arm cable curls

25x12

35x10

45x5 plus 1

25x10 plus 1

Bis were massively pumped took a pic but they just look fat lol

Quads

Squats

Bit nervous of IT band going into these

1pl x12 struggled to get under bar

1px12 got Mandy to push me under

2x10 felt good

3x8 felt easy

4x6 felt heavy but went up and down with ease

5x6 again felt good but gased out badly

5.5x 2 didn't want to push it any harder not hit this in months last week only got 5 for1 so happy to walk away at that

Will start to build up from here now

Leg ext

4x12

8x10

12x8

16 stack x6

Stack plus 20 x6 just but felt like it was binding

Stack x12plus 1

Left it at that but happy solid progress made


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Todays been hard I really have struggled with every aspect

Eating

Focus

Training the lot

However I dragged my sad sorry **** to the gym weight was a bit off and it was a hard slog but here it is

Chest

Cable x o

20x 12

35x10

50x8

65x6

80x6 decided not to go heavier as felt it was a accident waiting to happen

50 to failure no idea how many

Flat bench my nemesis

1pl x 12

2x10

3x5 hard but very strict

3x4

2x11 plus 1

Incline db press

40x12

60x10

80x8

100x5

Last set was a real grind felt every inch of every rep

Triceps

Reverse ext

20x12

35x10

50x8

65x6 just

40x 12 plus 1

V bar pushdown

40x12

50x10

60x6 plus1

Triceps just died

50x 11 last 3 were realky slow inchers

Hams

Leg curl

20x12x2

40x10

60x8

80x6

100x6

120x4 pb

Glad to get through that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Great vid mate, well played.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well I can no longer weigh myself at the gym it turns out the scales stop working at 151kg lol

Today's effort was pretty decent to be fair I was really up for it this morning but had whined a bit come time to train, Mandy couldn't make it but genuine reason so fair enough

Lat pull down

105x12x2

180x10 got a pain in my left arm pit but started to ease as I warmed up

255x8

330x6 felt easy to be honest

425 x 6 not the best but straps slipped and threw me a little

Now I wasn't sure about attempting this next weight as this was my target for end of bulk but thought **** it

520 x3 not the tidiest but I was just glad my arms were still attached

To give you an idea of how heavy that is it took me and two other blokes to get it down so I could get my legs under the pads

240x14 tight solid reps

Low row

120x12

200x10

280x6 just power just went

160x13 super strict back was hurting

Partial dead

1plx12

2x10

3x8

4x6

5x6 just

Shoulders

Bnp

Bar x12 x2

1pl x10

2x8

3x6 felt good

3.5x5

Happy with this as lower back was really hurting from deads

2x12

Lat raises

10x12

15x12

20x12

25x12

30x9 shoulder started to hurt but this is the best I've done in ages on here so happy

Had a choice to either drop rear delts or calves due to time so dropped rears

Seated calf raises

5plx12x2

10x10

15x8

20x6

25x6

25x5

17x13

Forgot I had my otomix boots on these really hurt my feet lol

Rest day tomorrow and I think I'll need it back is still aching now


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

You will have to go to a weigh bridge at a scrap yard


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Biceps and quads

Now I videoed biceps but battery died so not sure how good it is

Seated alt db curl

20x12x2

35x10

50x8

65x3 not the best but really hit hard quite painful

45x? Think about 10

Ez curl

Barx12

5a side x10

10x6 plus 2

Biceps were screwed

15x4 I think with a lot of help

Don't really know what happened just died but hurt like ****

Quads

Leg ext

4x12x2

8x10

12x8

16 stack x6

Stack x16

Stack x10 plus 2

Hack

1x12

2x10

3x8 really felt all of these focus was unreal

4x6

5x3 just no power but hurt like hell really hit the spot

Not sure what to make of today shoulder still impinging on biceps but not as bad

Quads just destroyed me


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

KJW said:


> What would you recommend for quad recovery? I'm still hurting from my last leg workout 6 days ago  You are truly a beast though - those workouts look immense,


Stretching, roller work, light leg exercise high rep, heat it's all about promoting blood flow


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Stretching, roller work, light leg exercise high rep, heat it's all about promoting blood flow


And the fookin bore...bike for ten mins....grrr


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

KJW said:


> Hate the bike although I walk 2 miles a day to work so that was a struggle this past week


What does walking involve...I remember how to walk to car...is it harder...must use valuable cals...pmzl


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> What does walking involve...I remember how to walk to car...is it harder...must use valuable cals...pmzl


Isn't that , that cardio **** I hear so much about? What is that? Car-Deee-oooo


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Isn't that , that cardio **** I hear so much about? What is that? Car-Deee-oooo


I am shocked at the very mention of such things in here tbh


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

I know I can see bans being issued

Tainting my journal with such filth


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesome biceps


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Today was chest and tris

Straight arm pec deck

10x12x2

15x10

20 (stack) x 8

Stack plus 40kg x 6

Stack plus 105 kg ( curtesy of someone stood on it and a 20kg plate x 6 plus1

Stack plus 20x 10 plus 3

Flat bench

Bar x 12

1plx12

2plx10

3plx5

3plx4

2pkx11

Felt vague just couldn't connect

Inc db press

40x12

60x10

80x8

100x6

60x ?

Everything felt off disconnected

Tris

Skull crushers

Bar x12x2

10kg a side x 10

20x8

30x6

30x6

Struggled no power

V bar pushdown

20x12

35x10

50x8

65x6

45x?

Just couldn't focus feel a little burnt out decided to take a couple of days off

Everything feels super tight def need a day or two but going to be hard on my head not training


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Crazy strength, definitely subbed. Loving the videos too.

Also, have you always done a split like this? Considering doing a split like this instead of a standard one body part a day split.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

No ive done 4 days splits but this is by far the most productive


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Totally relaxed and cold just got up in fact


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Fvcking hell, you animal!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Rough start but came to me in the end

Back

Bor

Barx12x2

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6

4plx6 all nice and strict best ive done 180

5plx4 not bad form was best its been at this weight but stood a little high

3plx12 strict

Lat pulldown

Struggling for air

135x12

195x10

255x8

315x4 but strict

180x13

Straight arm pulldown

60x12

100x10

140x8

180x5

120x11

****ed

Shoulders

Bnp

Barx12x2

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6

3.5plx6

Def 180 next week

2plx12

Lat raises

15x12x2

20x12

25x12

30x11

20x12

Shoulders pumped to ****

Rears

4x12

6x10

8x8

10x6 just

7x13

Every rep hit hard

Calves

Seated

Cant remember weights but worked up stack got 6

Then stack plus 80kg stood on itx4

Dropped and repped good workout

Struggled to start but finished strong


----------



## medicalstudent (Oct 31, 2013)

great stuff. cant wait to get back to maloneys during the christmas holidays, all the gyms near university are ****.

been watching your videos as well, informative. the one on jodie marsh was very amusing & quite true hahaha.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

I have to be honest I wasnt looking forward to today I've developed a bit of a mental block when it comes to squat

Flying solo due to me having to train early

It seems that I have no drive until ive pushed hard through a few sets then I come alive

anyway biceps

Single arm db curls on preacher

Made sure pad was right up under armpit so bicep was fully isolated

20x12

30x10

40x8

50x6

60x2 bit of a step too far

25x?

Felt good no shoulder impingement and hit bis well

Seated ez barbell curl

Barx12

5kg a sidex10x2

Standing x 10x 2

Quads

Squat

1plx 12x2

2plx10

3plx8

4plx6

5plx6 better than last week

5.5plx3

Good solid reps but feel like I've got more power just cant seem to use it

Leg ext

4x12

8x10

12x8

16 stackx6

Stack x 14

Dropped 2 plates and repped

Good solid workout in the end


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Wierd one felt good to start but went south

Definitely leaner noticeably so

Chest

Straight arm pec deck

10x12x2

15x10

Stackx8

Stack plus 40kg x 6

Stack plus 120kg x 5 plus 1

Stack plus 20 x 11

Stack x 10

Db press

60x12

80x10

100x6 just died

100x5

60x11

Dont know what happened just died

Cable xo

Just went by feel no idea on weight or reps

Triceps

Just straight bar pushdown

Did them tut style 5 secs up 5 secs down again just went by feel didnt count reps ir weight


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Wierd one felt good to start but went south
> 
> Definitely leaner noticeably so
> 
> ...


so just started to fatigue mid workout?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> so just started to fatigue mid workout?


Basically yeah lost power so nsde best of it I could


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Basically yeah lost power so nsde best of it I could


do u get that a lot? any thoughts as to why?

still ur workout lifting over double the weight of my MAX haha

:thumb:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> do u get that a lot? any thoughts as to why?
> 
> still ur workout lifting over double the weight of my MAX haha
> 
> :thumb:


No obviously have off days but for some strange reason ive suddenly leaned up and now only 15 mins post workout I feel like ive not eaten in weeks


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Its a hydration issue dropped salt out of diet 3 days ago not intentionally just ran out and condition change is down to water coming off as is power drop


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking good here brother,keep salt and potassium in balance,don't need to see you keel over as you're doing so well...


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

awesome vid on Jodie marsh,keep up the good work


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=462912407158528&id=428631647253271


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well in my 26 years in and out of gyms I have never experienced pain in my chest like I just have it was insane

Started with straight arm pec deck

10x12x2

15x10

20 ( stack ) x8

Stack plus 40kg x6

Stack plus 100kg x 9

Stack plus 130kg x 5

At this point chest felt ripped apart

Stack x?

Chest felt destroyed

Flat db press

60x12

Already hurting alot

80x10

100x8 feel sick with pain

120x3 real grinders chest felt destroyed

70x? plus 2 forced

Cable x o

15x12

25x10

35x6 just stopped working

20x?

In absolute agony

Triceps

Rope ext

40x12

70x10

100x8

130x6

160x3

100x? All the reps were slow and controlled

Straight bar

60x12

100x10

140x8

180x4

100x? I think had a touch more but my head was mince needed mandy to push me but he was dead too

Hams

Lying leg curl

20x12x2

40x10

60x7 Leg starting hurting so stayed here for a couple of serts


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

In! Just watching your vids the now :thumb:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Biceps and quads

Single arm preacher dumbell

20x12

30x10

40x8

50x6 solid reps

60x4 plus 1 but better reps probably robbed myself of a rep by

Over exagerating stretch at bottom

40x9 plus 1

Ez cable curl

50x12

90x10

120x5 no range left

80x9 but again no range just couldnt get passed halfway

Quads

Just did a load of sets on leg ext kept it light

Should be good to go next week


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Love the vids keep them coming honesty is refreshing.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


>


Unreal size mate!! Even my wife recognises you now because I show her all the pictures lol. That sounds really **** when I say it like that lmao


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Serious question.........do you fight through door?

And walking around town or a super market. Does everyone get out of you way?

Last but not least from shoulder to shoulder how wide are you


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

From shoulder to shoulder I've no idea I'll measure and get back to you

Yes people tend to give me room lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Forgot to copy before I posted so here's the link




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=466152193501216&id=428631647253271


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Back shoulders calves

Bor

Bar x 12x2

1 pl x 10

2x8

3x6

4x6 strict

5x3 but better form had more but wanted to keep it tight

3x 11 strict felt ****ing heavy wasnt till afterwards realised I normally go lighter

Seated row very strict with strap handles

Sorry no idea on weights but it was light

I know I did 150lb for two sets of 6

Tempo was 4/4

Finished with partial deads

2plx12

3x10

4x8

5x6 felt solid and comfortable

6x0 just crashed to floor lol

Shoulders

Bnp

Barx12x2

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6 felt good felt like I had loads more

4x3 and felt very ****ing heavy lol

2x12 very strict need to up next time

Lat raises

15x12

20x12x5

Shoulder a little painful so no rears

Calves

Standing calf raise

120x12x2

240x10

360x8

480x6x2 just died no power

240 x?

Done fooked lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


>


Bear post up one of you pressing it on youtube,it would be awesome,that is soooooo heavy mate,i have honestly never seen anyone use near that strict on smithy.

I recon you must be pushing near a record....180k ffs ,near 400lbs


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Got it on vid just waiting for it to be sent


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Got it on vid just waiting for it to be sent


Awsome,looking forward to this one!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Biceps and quads flying solo as mandy had to work

Biceps

Concentration curls

20x12

30x10

40x8

50x6

60x6

Preacher machine single arm

( dont fit to do both at once)

5 plates x10-12 x 5 sets

Just went for the feel the balls to wall heavy stuff just wasnt in me today

Quads

Leg ext

2x 12x2

4x12

7x12

10x10

13x 8

16x 6

But felt aweful really painful and not in a good way

Bodyweight tut squats x 10 x 10

These felt good as deep as possible and really focused felt good should be able to push properly next time


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok just setting this up to start next week to run along side youtube and facebook


u got instagram mate?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

*Ryan* said:


> u got instagram mate?


Yeah ucthefreak


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


>


what are you feeding them pythons lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

big steve said:


> what are you feeding them pythons lol


Babies


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm sure I remember on one of your first videos you mentioned you were a believer of site injections help increase the growth of the particular muscle hence why you pin tri, bi's calf etc would you say this is the norm for everyone or just down to genetics etc.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Bear post up one of you pressing it on youtube,it would be awesome,that is soooooo heavy mate,i have honestly never seen anyone use near that strict on smithy.
> 
> I recon you must be pushing near a record....180k ffs ,near 400lbs


Do you remember Greg Kovacs, he was one strong fcuker, he sprang to mind when I saw Bear sitting under the weight, can't recall anyone else pushing that much weight


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Do you remember Greg Kovacs, he was one strong fcuker, he sprang to mind when I saw Bear sitting under the weight, can't recall anyone else pushing that much weight


Yes mate,this fella....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Not so good here


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,this fella....


Yes thats him, strong as fcuk he was


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> I'm sure I remember on one of your first videos you mentioned you were a believer of site injections help increase the growth of the particular muscle hence why you pin tri, bi's calf etc would you say this is the norm for everyone or just down to genetics etc.


I get bad sight swell8ngs so I do get a little facia exspansion but for most I think the localised pain aids focus


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Do you remember Greg Kovacs, he was one strong fcuker, he sprang to mind when I saw Bear sitting under the weight, can't recall anyone else pushing that much weight


Big inspiration of mine


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Definately feeling the best ive felt in a while

Workouts are solid but I feel theres more I just need to find it

Chest

Flat bench (without doubt currently my worst exercise)

Barx12x2

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6 shoulder nagging feel lije theres power just shoulder preventing its use

3.5plx3

Solid reps

2plx 17 strict reps now these felt good no shoulder issue

Flat fly

40x12

60x10

80x8

Switch to machine as mandy's shoulder was hurting

Stackx .?

Stack x ?

Stack x?

15x12 plus4

Seated machine press

60x12

80x10

100x8

125x6

80x?

Not the most focused of workouts but more an overall pec front delt pump

Triceps

Reverse ext

40x12

55x10

70x8

85x5

50x ?

V bar

40x12

60x10

80x8

100x5

55x?

Huge pump arms felt huge

Hams

20x12x2

40x10

60x8

80x6

100x6

120x5 pb

Happy with that solid workout

Not epic but a solid effort


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well victim. ....I mean guest couldnt make it due to work commitments but hopefully he will be here on weds

Back

Bor

Barx12x2

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6

4plx6 these are now well established

5x3 poor if im honest got mys3lf caught between trying to do the strict and allowing some swing

Result was 3 crap reps

3pl 10 pause then another 4 all strict

Low row with strap handles

Allowed a bit more power through today

150x12

200x10

250x8

300x5

150x? But hurt all across lower lat especially middle

Lat pull down

65x12

120x10

180x8 some armpit pain

240x4 too painful

Shoulders

Felt very tight across upper chest shoulders and didnt feel heavy pressing would be productive

So started with lat raises

10x12x2

15x12

20c12

25x10

30x7 shoulder hurt

But happy with them

Tried db press

No chance couldnt even get dbs below too of ears

Rear delts

4x12

6x10

8x8

10x6

12x6

Best theyve felt

Calves

Seated raises

Worked up the stack then did 4 sets to failure with it started at 10 reps last set was 7

Not bad but not good

Back is shot but unhappy with shoulders do appear a little more vascular


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well better than I expected to be honest good solid workout in the end didntvpush quads as hard as I wouldve liked but bit nervous with recent quad niggle

Bis

Db preacher

20x12

30x10

40x8

50x6

60x5 touch on last one

40x12 I think

Single arm cable

15x12

20x10

25x6 just

15x9 plus 1

Bis were very painful

Quads

Leg ext

2x12

4x12

8x10

12x8

16 stack x6

Stack x 18 shot myself in the foot really went through 12 comfortable so slowed down and iy cost me the 20 I was aiming for

Hack

1plx12

2plx10

3plx8 didnt want to push heavier

So

3plx15 constant tensionx2

Job done


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Chest tris and hams today

Ended up flying solo due to my screw up with times also arrived late so was a bit rushed and had to drop hams

Chest

Flat bench

Barx12x2

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6 some shoulder twinge but not too bad

3.5 pl x5 prob had one more felt solid and stable for first time in ages no shoulder issue

4plx2 nothing fancy but Happy to get some weight in my hands

Again

2plx19

Straight arm pec dec

10x12

15x10

20x8

20 plus 20kgx8

20 plus 20kgx 7

Cable cross over

15x12

25x10

35x6

25x?

Triceps

Cable push down

20x12

40x10

60x8

80x6

100x6

120x5 bloody heavy

60x?

Job done good solid workout happy with that

3plx6


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

First set with 4 plates is solid second one is a bit high lol






@biglbs


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Inspirational!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> First set with 4 plates is solid second one is a bit high lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Reps sent buddy,that is the word mate!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

At first I thought that they were 10kg plates, so 4 plates a side + Smith machine comes to 100kg. Loads of weight especially considering that reps seem pretty strict, strong guy.

But then I realised that they are 20kg plates.. Feck... That is insanely strong.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> First set with 4 plates is solid second one is a bit high lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scared:

you beast!!!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Back shoulders calves

Started with lat pulldowns was a bit unsure with armpit niggle but found if I leant back a bit it wasnt too painful

105x12x2

180x10

255x8

315x6

375x6 solid good reps

475x4 but form was poor

225x20

Low row with cable handles

Sorry no idea on weights but topped out at 280x5

Then dropped really light and strict and just repped

Straight arm pulldowns

60x12

100x10

140x8

180x5

120x 11

Back was hurting but felt like I should of given more

Shoulders

Bnp

Barx12x2

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6 deep and solid

4plx3 reps felt good even if down one rep

2plx12 deep solid reps felt good

Lat raises

15x12

20x12

25x10

25x10

20x11

Rear delts

4x12

6x10

8x8

10x6

12x6

7x12

Really hit the spot

Calves

120x12x2

240x10

360x8

480x6

600x5

300x10

Felt harder than it should feel like im not giving it enough

Solid workout but needs to be more


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Have you changed your camera? The filming was a lot better.

Impressive mate one day I will try this and I hope you can make it to my funeral


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> First set with 4 plates is solid second one is a bit high lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a serious question....... do you feel that you get much out of this exercise when the reps are so short? On the 180kg behind the neck press the bar only really reaches the top of your head and for me when I do this I make sure that the bar reaches at least the bottom of my ears as this sort of depth recruits far more of the shoulders.

Point being that this is Kevin Levrone doing a 180kg behind the neck press which I would call strict form: 10mins 22secs






Don't get me wrong its impressive even controlling that weight down a little way but im just wondering whether you would feel you would get more out of it getting more depth with slightly less weight, maybe something like 140kg which is still fcking heavy for that press anyway.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> This is a serious question....... do you feel that you get much out of this exercise when the reps are so short? On the 180kg behind the neck press the bar only really reaches the top of your head and for me when I do this I make sure that the bar reaches at least the bottom of my ears as this sort of depth recruits far more of the shoulders.
> 
> Point being that this is Kevin Levrone doing a 180kg behind the neck press which I would call strict form: 10mins 22secs
> 
> ...


The deepest I can physically get the bar at moment is mid lower ear on first set I hit that

On second set its nearer top of my head im still nursing a shoulder injury and second set it flared up

However having said that I do agree with your point they need to be deeper and its something im working on


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> The deepest I can physically get the bar at moment is mid lower ear on first set I hit that
> 
> On second set its nearer top of my head im still nursing a shoulder injury and second set it flared up
> 
> However having said that I do agree with your point they need to be deeper and its something im working on


Fair one mate, if you're nursing a shoulder injury id steer clear of weights like that to avoid any further problems unless its just a niggly thing? I get those sometimes in my delts, can just come and go.

Deeper is always better....like most things in life


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

It affects front press and side laterals more 2hich is why id pushed the weight on bnp its alot better now still not 100.% but getting there which is why im oushing for mote depth now


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Really interesting thread so far Dave.

Obviously at 150+ kilos, you aint gonna be running any marathons but i was wondering if you ever did any specific cardio work either to promote blood flow in a particular area to assist recovery as you mentioned a few posts ago or for general cardiovascular health?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That should press was insane!!

Great thread.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

spod said:


> Really interesting thread so far Dave.
> 
> Obviously at 150+ kilos, you aint gonna be running any marathons but i was wondering if you ever did any specific cardio work either to promote blood flow in a particular area to assist recovery as you mentioned a few posts ago or for general cardiovascular health?


Two rules mate in here or Biglbs journals all talk of cardio is viewed very badly.... :cursing:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

spod said:


> Really interesting thread so far Dave.
> 
> Obviously at 150+ kilos, you aint gonna be running any marathons but i was wondering if you ever did any specific cardio work either to promote blood flow in a particular area to assist recovery as you mentioned a few posts ago or for general cardiovascular health?


If your going to come into my thread and spout suck evil vile words as cardio in shall ban you!

Lol no I don't , I should , but I don't


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


>


Never seen/heard of blood pooling before?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Never seen/heard of blood pooling before?


I get it from time to time basically I clip a vein but instead of showing when I aspirate or withdraw it bleeds internally


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well back at it today had a pounding headache all day but happy with workout

Chest and tris

Flat bench

Barx12x2

1plx10

2x8

3x6

Shoulder felt tight but used my early crimbo pressie new wrist wraps and felt more confident

4x2 very slow and controlled reps felt I should of done more

4x2 this time it was all I had

2 x20 plus 1 very happy

Straight arm fly machine

10x12

15x10

20x8

20 plus 20kg x6 plus 2

20x 9 plus 3

Incline db

40x 12

60x10

80x8

110x5 solid

60x 11

Wrecked

Triceps

French press

Barx12x2

32.5kgx10

52.5 x 8

72.5 x4 shocked how hard that felt

Mandy had to go so switched to v bar

20x12

40x10

60x8

80x5

55x10 failed

40x?

Done

Hams

20x12x2

40x10

60x8

80x6

100x6

120x5


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


>


I always have a watch of my YouTube subscribed channels on my mobile while in bed, this was the last thing I watched before I fell asleep lastnight... ended up having some right weird dreams lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

2004mark said:


> I always have a watch of YouTube subscribed channels on my mobile while in bed, this was the last thing I watched before I fell asleep lastnight... ended up having some right weird dreams lol


Sorry lol


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

2004mark said:


> I always have a watch of my YouTube subscribed channels on my mobile while in bed, this was the last thing I watched before I fell asleep lastnight... ended up having some right weird dreams lol


Same here watched just before bed and had mad dream, the lighting didn't help things ether. @Therealbigbear I must say its one of the most interesting logs on YouTube.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

1010AD said:


> Same here watched just before bed and had mad dream, the lighting didn't help things ether. @Therealbigbear I must say its one of the most interesting logs on YouTube.


Glad you enjoy it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Shoulders back and calves

Got to be honest been wretching alot with snot and coughing then going into convulsion

Which inturn results in me being sick

But ive had enough wether or not im behind

I feel like I am.!

****ed off and very frustrated I can feel the power just cant get to

Use it

Anyway started with shoulders as I need to prioritise these

Also started with free bar bnp as ive been challanged to do 4 plates

Free bar

Started slow as flexability is a major issue

Barx12x2

1plx10

1.5 x 8

2x8

2.5x6

3x6 felt easy and I mean easy alot easier than on smiths but my right shoulder strained not the current injury more a nerval thing got a real heavy dull ache all over my shoulder and down my arm

2x8 stopped due to shoulder

Lat raises

10x12

15x12

20x10

25x10

30x10

35x10

Back

Low row with cables

Worked up quite heavy cant remember weights but felt good

Lat pulldown

120x12x2

180x10

240x8

Had to stop shoulder was just too much

Calves

Seated raises

6plx12

12x10

16x8

Stackx6

Stackx9

16x11

Calves fried

In a mixed mood over it all really happy with bnp free weigh shocked how easy 3 plates felt easily had 3 and a half but fed up of being ill and injured


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Someone needs a good rest. I'm guessing this isn't an option for you :lol:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Someone needs a good rest. I'm guessing this isn't an option for you :lol:


Never


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well feeling a bit better still snotty but managing to get food down

Biceps and quads

Single arm db preacher

20x12

30x10

40x8

50x6

60x5 really struggled

40x? Biceps were fried

Standing alt db

25x10

35x6

35x6 just

25x12 but last 4 were half reps just couldnt get it any further up

Biceps were destroyed was a good 5 minutes before I could consider starting legs

Due to current leg issues decided to start with leg press

Which I hate

80kgx12x2

160x12

240x12

320x12

400x12

IT was pulling so backed out but going to ease it back in

Leg ext

4 pl x 12x2

8x10

12x8

Stack x 6

Stack x 12

12x?

Bodyweight squats tut style

4 sets x 12

Legs were on fire and cramping like ****

Not happy but better just need to be patient and slowly build back up


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Weighed in at 153 the leanest ive been since I started bulk so thats a 30lb gain so far


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

This is probably a funny thing to talk about but with the doses your on do you ever find your poo a lighter in colour?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Someone needs a good rest. I'm guessing this isn't an option for you :lol:


you were calling him a fcukin pussy to me other day saying how he is always ill and moaning like a big fanny  :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> you were calling him a fcukin pussy to me other day saying how he is always ill and moaning like a big fanny  :whistling:


I said big cùnt, but that's pretty much it mate :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I had this in my quad mate. Clipped a vein that didn't show when aspirating. Then went and trained quads straight after and holy fcuk did that leg fill with blood. I think I aspirated 18ml of clean blood but then had to go to hospital who aspirated much more. Not good mate, looked a bit funny that blood almost metallic.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cas said:


> This is probably a funny thing to talk about but with the doses your on do you ever find your poo a lighter in colour?


Was last week but then I was as rough as a badgers ****


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> I had this in my quad mate. Clipped a vein that didn't show when aspirating. Then went and trained quads straight after and holy fcuk did that leg fill with blood. I think I aspirated 18ml of clean blood but then had to go to hospital who aspirated much more. Not good mate, looked a bit funny that blood almost metallic.


Yeah thete was a touch of puss in there too


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> Yeah thete was a touch of puss in there too


Is it to do with overuse of a site too or was it just purely that you nipped the vein and it built up and didn't absorb so went a bit 'off' ??


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Is it to do with overuse of a site too or was it just purely that you nipped the vein and it built up and didn't absorb so went a bit 'off' ??


Nicked a vein and went a bit off


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Chest tris and hams

Straight arm fly machine

5x12x2

10x12

15x10

Stack x8

Stack plus 40x6

stack plus 90kgx6

Stack pkys 130x4

Hurt like ****

Stack plus 20kgx 15 plus 2

Mandy really got in my head for last set felt anihilated after

Flat db press

60x12 every rep hurt

80x10

100x8 shoulder twinged a bit

120x3 not alot of reps but felt every inch

70x?

Cable x o

Chest had just gone numb by now

20x12

30x10

40x8

50x6 just

30x ? Had nothing left

Triceps

Straight bar wide

25x12

45x10

65x8

85x6

100 x5 really dug in

65x14 tris were screaming

Rope ext

50x12

70x9

60x11

60x9

****ed

Leg ext

25x12x2

45x10

65x8

85x6 hurting

105x5 struggled

60x? Hams were on fire

Nothing fancy just an old skool brutal workout felt good to push hard and have some fire in my belly

Did my last aspiration of my tri last night and took 10ml of blood out but all clean and fast flowing so happy to leave it now

Feeling alot better more focused and fired up than ever actually still very snotty but otherwise good to go

Time to dig deep and push the weight up one last time got 7 weeks to squeeze it up to a solid 25st then hold and slowly tighten up

Saw a post of zack and big ivan on facebook earlier and no disrespect to either of them but Im determined to make them look like little boys by the time im finished

Enough ****ing about time to dig in and push beyond


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I wish I could put in weight as fast as you do, I have been stuck just under 14 stone now for months


----------



## Forceful (Nov 30, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Last of gear arrived this morning just one more delivery from precision and my gh to collect


This is how heaven looks inside a box


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

cas said:


> I wish I could put in weight as fast as you do, I have been stuck just under 14 stone now for months


Train harder it more,


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Train harder it more,


Thanks man, I never thought of doing that 

I have been up to 16 stone, I know how to eat and train....but for some reason I am just finding it so much harder this time around


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

cas said:


> Thanks man, I never thought of doing that
> 
> I have been up to 16 stone, I know how to eat and train....but for some reason I am just finding it so much harder this time around


Lol cool man I know what u mean I've been stuck at 91kg can go up but don't wane get fat abit catch 22


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cas said:


> I wish I could put in weight as fast as you do, I have been stuck just under 14 stone now for months


Just gotta push the food in


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok felt tired due to restless night and chest and tris are very sore and tight

Shoulders back calves

Bnp free bar

Barx12x3 really tight

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6 felt good but right shoulder was very tight

3.5plx4 solid reps very happy

2plx12

Lat raises

15x12

20x12

25x10

30x10

35x9

40x7

Shoulder hurt but hit spot too

Back

Bor

Barx12x2

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6

4plx6

5plx3 struggled but having done shoulders first happy

3plx11 very hard

Lat pulldown

120x12

180x10

240x8

300x6

375x5 hit hard back felt great

195x? But ****ed

Low row

Havent got a clue on weights buy died on 3rd set so dropped and repped

Calves

Seated

Worked up stack hit stack for 10 then 7

Dropped and repped

Calves trashed

Really solid workout really happy but tired now


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Never seem to disagree with your views Dave you always have a good point to make. Totally agree on your views on women's bodybuilding and as far as ricardo correia being refused his pro card again is bang out of order. Loads of bodybuilders do stuff in their private time to earn some extra cash especially in that industry over in the states.

Hope you don't mind me commenting in this thread on your YouTube vid's


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Chest and tris no time for hams

Flat bench

Barx12x3

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6

4plx2

Felt very strained

4plx2 felt better loaded pec nicely

2plx20 really hit pec well

Cable x o

15x12

25x10

35x8

45x6

60x5

30x? Chest trashed

Inc db press

40x12

60x10

80x8

100x6 but that was my limit

60x?

Absolutely battered

Wide bar pushdown

20x12x2

40x10

60x8

80x6

100x6 just

60x?

Rope ext

Not sure on weights but it was light just kept pumping reps out

All in all good workout hoped for more in bench but happy non the less


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

That was more like it

Bis and quads

Single arm preacher dumbell

20x12

30x10

40x8

50x6

60x6

70x2 with a touch, arm felt like it was being ripped apart.

Dropped to 40 and repped

Standing alt db curls

20x12

30x10

40x8 just last couple range was poor

30x?

Bis were trashed and looked mental

Quads

Still easing back in dropped feet a bit lower and narrower and its troubling it band less

80x12x2

160x12x2

240x12x2

320x12x2

400x12

Leg ext

3x12x2

6x12x2

9x12x2

12x12x2

Felt it on iT on last set

All in all happy with that bis were excellent quads were what it needs to be at the moment


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

1010AD said:


> Never seem to disagree with your views Dave you always have a good point to make. Totally agree on your views on women's bodybuilding and as far as ricardo correia being refused his pro card again is bang out of order. Loads of bodybuilders do stuff in their private time to earn some extra cash especially in that industry over in the states.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me commenting in this thread on your YouTube vid's


Not at all mate


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well stuck in london with work an extra day ran out if food got a workout in at muscleworks nothing special but ok

Sitting at 24st 5 yesterday so bit frustrated about having to wing it food wise today but nothing I can do about it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well back on track today food gone down well

Flying solo till after christmas due to clash of work schedules

Chest and tris today

Flat bench

Barx12x2

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6 felt easy suspect spotter was helping but he claimed not

4plx4 again felt spotter came in

4plx3 that was all me

2plx18

Straight arm pec deck

10x12

15x10

Stackx8

Stackx9 1 sec posative 4 neg

Stack x7

15x ?

Tried dipping but it wasnt happening lol

Flat db press

40x12

60x10

80x8 but really isolated pec fried my chest

80x4 again really isolated chest all on pec but no power

Tris

Single arm reverse ext

No idea on weights or sets

Ez bar pushdown

20x12

35x10

50x8

65x5


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well trained with colin deakin today nothing special to be honest just a steady plod not sure why

Shoulders

Bnp

Barx12x3

Right pec sore at bottom of movement

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6

3.5 x3 first was high second two felt alright I thought spottervwas taking some but he said not so def had another 2

2plx15vi think

Lat raise

15x12

20x12

25x12

30x10

40x6 but a bit low

Left rears till after back

Bor

Barx12x2

1plx10

2x8

3x6

4x6 struggled

4.5x3 stopped as felt form was too rough

Pulldown

120x12

180x10

240x8 felt good

300x6 started to struggle so dropped to 225

225x ?

Low row

No idea on weight or reps just 3 sets strict

Rear delts

3x12

5x10

7x8

9x6

Done feel physically drained but off tomorrow then quads on mon then off 3 days


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS MY LARGE FRIEND


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Yes happy Christmas to you big guy and are we getting a you Christmas message


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi there big fella just catching up on your thread because i aint been on here for a while, looking monsterous has usual! Keep up the good work and have a cracking xmas :thumbup1:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well that was interesting

Shoulders back and calves

Shoulders

Bnp

Barx12x3

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6 right delt very tight but no shooting pain just a constant pain and swollen sensation

3.5pl x4 happy but frustrated at same time so much power in my left side could easily hit 4 plates but right side holding me back

2plx 12 going to up to 2pl and a 5 next time

Lat raise

20x12

25x12

30x10

35x8

40x6

50x5 dropped to 20 and repped

Shoulder hurting but most ive handled since injury

Back

Low row

150x12x2

200x10

250x8

300x6

350x6

400x6 been here before but best form ive had at that weight

200 very strictx 11

Lat pull down

120x12

180x10

240x8

300x6

180x15

Straight arm pulldown

60x12

100x10

140x8

180x4

110x9

Rear delts

3x12

5x10

7x8

9x5

5x11

Calves

Seated raise

Cantvremember jumps but hit stack for 5 then dropped and repped

Good solid workout lots of niggles but some good solid power lurking underneath


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the well wishes guys


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Yesterday's training

Bis and quads

Single arm db preacher

20x12

30x10

40x8

50x6

60x5 but only 3 on left got a lot of pain at full stretch on left throughout each set and on last set just zapped power

45x? But bloody hurt

Standing alt db curl

20x12

30x10

40x6

25x? Very painful every set and bis are quite sore this morning

Quads

Leg press

rehab cobtinue

160x12x2

240x12x2

320x12x2

400x12

480x12

Felt last couple if reps on 480 on it band

Leg ext

4x12x2

8x12x2

12x12x2

10x12

It band quite sore so stopped there was hoping to add in another exercise

Normally getting up and down steps post workout is very sore on it band but even though it flared up during workout wasnt as bsd as usual post


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok little run through today

Chest

Db inc press

40x12x2

70x10

100x8

130x6

155x6

Machine fly

10x12

15x12

Stack x 10

Stack x13

Stackx9

Flat bench

1plx12

1.5x10

2x8

2.5x3 could do the weight but wasnt feeling it where I wanted

Triceps

Reverse ext

20x12

35x10

50x8

65x6

80x4

60x?

Job done nothing amazing but nice solid session

2 days off then hit the ground running hopefully with some diet tweeks that im talking to jp about


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Just a tad under 24 and a half stone


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Just a tad under 24 and a half stone


How's the work on the legs coming on?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

1010AD said:


> How's the work on the legs coming on?


They are slowly coming on still behind but at least im starting to see progress


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Just a tad under 24 and a half stone


I remember watching the vids at the start mate, I kinda lost track of things, but fvcking hell. You wasn't joking about the freak part was you?

Amazing work mate, fair play to you :thumbup1:


----------



## medicalstudent (Oct 31, 2013)

I wish you the best for the upcoming new year mate! Look forward to seeing even more progress.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@Therealbigbear

With the imbalance in the shoulder how will you tackle that? I ask coz I've read posts asking about one pec being bigger/stronger than the other or another muscle like shoulder being imbalanced and I've read answers like use dumbbells one heavier weight to get the muscle stronger and I've also read use the same weight and the muscle will catch up to the other. So is there a right way to tackle this and how will you train to bring your right side to balance out with the left??


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

1010AD said:


> @Therealbigbear
> 
> With the imbalance in the shoulder how will you tackle that? I ask coz I've read posts asking about one pec being bigger/stronger than the other or another muscle like shoulder being imbalanced and I've read answers like use dumbbells one heavier weight to get the muscle stronger and I've also read use the same weight and the muscle will catch up to the other. So is there a right way to tackle this and how will you train to bring your right side to balance out with the left??


I doubt I'll ever correct it due to my pec tear my shoulder compensates for that


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

Great pic, those arms are huge :thumb:


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Happy new year when it comes big guy. All the best for 2014 to you and your family and those guns


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there.just to wish you a very happy 2014. I enjoy reading your journal.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the well wishes guys


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok yesterdays training

If im honest didnt feel anything special but for some reason ending up being a cracker

Shoulders bnp

Barx12x2

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6 right shoulder hurting 2as umming and arring about going up ending up saying **** it and stuck 4 plates a side on

4pl x2 first was only to the top of my head as wanted to get a feel for it second was deeper in retrospect should of pushed for a 3rd but was a bit nervous with it

2pl plus 5 x 9

Failed more due to weight than injury pain this time which was good

Lat raises

15x12

20x12

30x10

40x8

50x6 just

25x?

Starting to push harder

Back low row

100x12x2

175x10

250x8

325x6

400x6

Bloody hard going

200x? Super strict realky ground out last 3 or 4

Pulldown

120x12

180x1

240x8

300x5 plus 1

210x? Lost grip in left hand just seized even with straps couldnt hold on

Was going to partial dead but with grip swapped to straight arm pulldown

60x12

100x10

140 x8

180x4

100x?

I was ****ed at this point sttuggled to connect with my right side throughout workout some niggle on left side was causing some pain and resulted in my left side loading up

Calfs

Seated

Not sure on weights worked up stack

Finished with stack x7

Stack x6

Drop set with 3 drops

Im tender today good doms in back shoulders and calfs


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Felt tired if im honest but was determined to give it a good crack

Chest

Seated plate loaded press

Framex12x2

1plx10

2x8

3x6

4x5 plus 1 bit shocked have been as heavy as 6 a side on here but it hit my chest hard

2plx?

Straight arm pec dec

10x12

15x10

Stackx8

Stack plus 40kgx6

Stack plus 100x4 plus 1

****ing trashed

Stack plus 20 x 13 touch on last 4

Im hurting at this point and I mean hurting

Incline db

60x12

80x10

105x4 real grinder chest felt like it was coming apart

70x? Again in agony

Totally fried hurting all over

Triceps

Knew I didnt have heavy in me so kept it super strict and slow

25x12

45x10

65x8

65x6

55x9

55x8

45x11

Done absolutely battered just nothing left


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok feeling rough not ill but battered

Sore

Back is aching like ****

Anyway todays workout

Shoulders

Lat raises

15x12x2

20x12

30x10

40x8

50x6 painful but solid reps

35x13

25x11

Bnp on smiths

Barx12

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6

3.5plx4 good solid reps pushed to failure which im happy with

2plx 11 failed again solid deep reps

Back

Pulldown

120x12

145x10

185x8x3 all tut style

Seated row machine

Again tut

Not sure worked up to just short of stack which I got 4 with

Calves

Standing calve raise

Worked up to 700 for 3 sets

Shoulder were very good back and calves were steady


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Animal


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok todays

Felt fresher and more rested so was expecting big things

Flying solo too

Biceps

Single arm preacher db curl

20x12

30x10

Getting alot of pain from left forearm

40x8

50x6

60x4 bit shocked first 3 felt comfortable then lost it on forth

Single arm machine preacher

Id normally do both together but I dont fit in the machine anymore

4x10

4x9

4x8

Quads

Leg press

200x12x2

280x12x2

360x12

440x12

Wanted to go heavier but didnt feel comfortable enough with it

Leg ext

4plx12x2

8plx12

12x12

Stackx12

Stackx9 failed

13x11 failed

Hack

1plx12

2x12

3x12

3x? Last rep I was shaking like a ****ting dog and collapsed after

3x? Failed and collapsed again

Couldnt walk after that had my post drink and puked well brought it back up but managed to hold it down


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

'Id normally do both together but I dont fit in the machine anymore'

Hahaha, brilliant! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking massive buddy,keep it up!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Flying solo again

Chest tris and hams

Flat bench

Bar x12x2

1pl x10

2plx8

3plx6 slow and controlled felt really solid

4plx3 stopped as I thought spotter was helping but he swore he wasnt so decided to try for 200

4.5plx2 again slow and controlled tempo was around 4/3

2plplus a 5 x14

Flat db fly

40 x12

60x10

80x5 stopped just felt wrong so swapped to straight arm fly mc

15xfailurex 3 didnt count reps

Cable cross over

15x12

25x10

35xfailurex3 again didnt count

Tris

Narrow straight bar pushdown

25x12

45x10

65x8

85x6

75x5 failed

55x failure didnt count

Rope ext

No idea on weight just kept upping in sets of 12 strict

Hams

Standing single leg curl

Didnt track weight just worked up stack


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok rest day but decided to do quads with a client

Squatted for first time in ages but really struggling to get under bar

And I mean really struggling

Normally by 3 plates I can get under even at 4 I had to be pushed under and then I couldnt get my arms in position without severely twisting under bar

Got up to 4 plates very painful on back just couldnt get bar where I wanted it but felt nothing on legs in fact I literally sat my **** on my heels on every rep

However due to twisting trying to get in position when I went to rack bar plates fell off one end and everything went to ****

Ended up crushing my hand in rack and straining my right bicep tendon

Nothing major but ended squatting

Pretty sure if I can sort flexability issues 6 plates will be a breeze


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ouch!!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Quick shot from photo shoot


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Been pushed for time all week so just doing what I can

Weds

Bor

Barx12x2

1plx6

2px6

3plx6

4pl x 6

5pl x6

6plx 2 not high enough and body was too upright but I don't care I held 6 plates a side in my hand and rowed the bastard

3pl x 9 very strict

Then worked up to 50lbers on lateral raises and back down

That was all I had time for

Strained my forearm a little on the row

Yesterday's workout

Flying solo due to work schedule

Both forearms are a bit tender so decided to do slow concentration curls

Mixed test susp better but still not feeling much from it need a better quality one

20x12

30x10

40x8

50x6

50x3

25x?

All reps were around 2/3 tempo

Quads

Seeing as I can't get my hands on the bar when I'm under it decided to try no handed squats

My hands were touching bottom of the first plate

All reps were as deep as I can go **** literally on my heels paused in the hole then slow controlled drive out

Tempo was about 3/3

1pl x12

2x6

3x6

Due to body position it was pushing my rib cage down and making breathing awkward

4 pl x4 could of pushed for more but not confident of bar staying put

Leg ext

All reps slow with exagerated contraction at top tempo 4/4

5 plx12

8x12

11x? 3 forced reps

12 x? 2 forced and 3 negatives

5secs rest then back in for 5 drop weight and repped

Nice pump and some good pain


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Quick shot from photo shoot
> View attachment 144011


Blooming Nora


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

cas said:


> Blooming Nora


His name is Dave mate :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Subbed!!!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@Therealbigbear

Your injuries must be doin your head in not being able to push yourself. I was just wondering if you thought of using any peptieds coz I read that TB500 is good for injuries or IGF and MGFf. Don't know anything about them myself just I remember reading something on them about injuries.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Quick shot from photo shoot
> View attachment 144011


You'd do serious damage in some sort of show/comp


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

KJW said:


> Epic photo


This!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow those arms look insane, great work!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Love this journal!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

So the actual workout

Bor

Barx 12x2

1plx10

2plx6

3plx6

4plx6

5plx6 got a tad swingey at the end

I had already decided I wasnt going heavier as I wasnt risking anymore Bicep / forearm issue but to be honest I didnt have 6 in me today

3plx10 I think really dug in on these

Lat pull down

120x12

195x6

270x6

375x6

240x ?

No twinges in left side really happy with it

Low row strict

No idea on weight worked up didnt go particularly heavy but it hit the spot

Shoulders

Bnp

Barx12 x2

1plx8

2plx6

3plx5 felt horrible so decided to walk away could do much else as left forearm had packed in


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Played catch up today

So shoulders and calves

Rear delts

3x12x2

6x6

9x6

12x6

15x5

Heaviest ive managed to go in some time

10x?

Lat raises

15x12x2

25x6

35x6

45x6

55x6

65x5 touch on last 2

30x14

Bnp on smiths

Barx12x2

1plx6

1.5x6

2x6

2.5x6

3x4

Not overly impressive but realky went deep and kept them very slow

Very happy with it

Calves

Seated

Worked up stack then did 4 sets to failure with the stack

All in all pretty good


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Bis and quads catch up workout

Biceps

Standing ez curl back against a post

Barx12x2

5kg a side x 6

10x6

15x6

20x4

20x3

10x13

10x7

Biceps felt strange but pump was friggin unreal

Single arm cable

2plx12

4plx12

6x8

3x?

Bis were destroyed everything was done super slow and strict

Quads

Handless squats

1plx10x2

2x6 first attempt bar fell off

3x6

4x3 bit disappointed but back was wrecked not lower but mid

All reps 3/3 tempo with dead stop in hole

Leg ext

4x12

8x12

12x12

16x?

Called it doesn't seem much but slow reps killed me


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

That is one killer biceps workout, back against post slow and strict .

I'd just wana drop the weights

Know wonder the pump was a killer


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Quick shot from photo shoot
> View attachment 144011


That is one cool pic,nice!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

I think a little rant and rave is clearly justified Dave.

I'll never step on a bodybuilding stage in my life but have incredible respect for those that do.

To me, Bodybuilding is Bodybuilding.

I do definitely think there's a place for the women's physique class, but there's a definite trend towards more and more indistinguishable classes for skinny girls in bikinis and blokes with decent upper bodies but wearing long shorts to hide their lack of leg development. Apparently that's what they term 'aesthetic' these days.

That aint Bodybuilding IMO.....If I wanted to see that, i'd go to the beach.

Anyway, congrats on progress so far and keep up the good work buddy! :thumb:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Awesome video as usual mate.

But for crying out loud turn your phone sideways when you are recording....


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Very pushed for time at the moment but back and shoulders went like this

Lat pull down

120x12 x2

180x6

240x6

300x6

375x6

465x6 bit throwey but not twinges except forearm

240 very strict 12 plus

Low row with straps

Not sure on weights just kept them very strict but didnt go heavy

Partial deads

1.5plx10

3x6

4.5x6 stopped at that **** pain made going any heavier impossible

Shoulder

Rear on mc

4x12

7x6

10x6

13x5

8x?

Lat raises

15x12x2

25x8x6 felt good so stayed at that

Had to end it there as next client turned up


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Biceps was insane pump out of this world

Pain was immense even after training the pump was so much it was hurting just doing nothing much bigger pump on left the right but felt it more in right whilst training

Quads was crap **** was just too painful

Tried hack squat didnt get over 2 plates hips **** knees back shoulders were all hurting

Physio is on route I know this is going to help but I know its going to hurt

I need to get my head out of my **** with quads even though ive got issues I know im also using them as excuses


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

That physio hurt im sure I wasnt meant to bend that way

But a massive thank you to john ramsay and his good lady Charlotte for making me cry like a girl


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Quick vid showing fibre split


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Biceps was insane pump out of this world
> 
> Pain was immense even after training the pump was so much it was hurting just doing nothing much bigger pump on left the right but felt it more in right whilst training
> 
> ...


If your body will not do it,then that is the way it is....excuse ...no,fact yes.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Quick vid showing fibre split


Does that tickle a bit?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

DaveCW said:


> Does that tickle a bit?


No not really


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Flying solo coz mandy is ill

Ez standing curl back against a post

Barx12x2

5x6

10x6

15x6

20x3 x2

10x failurex2

Alt standing db curl

25x12

35x7

30x?

Quads

Hack squat as deep as I can go with pause in the hole

1plx12x2

2x12

3x12

4x12

Left it at that as no spot

Leg ext

4x12

7x12

10x12

13x12

16x9

It was a solid workout nothing epic and not overly hard on quads but solid if IT band isnt overly sore tomorrow ill push harder next time

Normally after legs my left IT band is so sore I cant put my weight on it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well no real pain from test suspension

However bis are sore from yesterday and tris are sore and swollen from site shots

Chest

Still taking it steady

Flat bench

Barx12x2

1plx 12x2

2plx10x2

2.5x10x2

Straight arm fly machine

10x12

15x12

Stackx10

Stack plus 20 x 10x2

Incline db press

40x12

60x10

80x8

100x6

Done not bad bit strained on bench but freed up

Triceps

Skull crushers

Barx12x2

32.5x6

52.5x6

72.5x6

72.5x4

Straight bar pushdown wide

25x12x2

50x6

75x6

100x5

Hamstrings

Lying leg curl

20x12x2

40x6

60x6

80x6

100x6 just


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I just want to confirm that bear is in fact ****ing huge.

I saw you tonight in Ikea pal, but couldn't for the life of me remember your real name and would've felt like a d!ck waltzing up going "ey up BigBear....." whilst you were with the wife and little un? Then sure enough after you'd gone I remembered your real name.... DAVE! Typical.

Looking damn big and strong though!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> I just want to confirm that bear is in fact ****ing huge.
> 
> I saw you tonight in Ikea pal, but couldn't for the life of me remember your real name and would've felt like a d!ck waltzing up going "ey up BigBear....." whilst you were with the wife and little un? Then sure enough after you'd gone I remembered your real name.... DAVE! Typical.
> 
> Looking damn big and strong though!


Should of come and said hi mate been to see frozen had a splitting headache after a cinema full of screaming kid's lol

Anyway thanks for the compliment mate appreciate it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Been feeling tired past two days sort of lack of sleep tired if im honest really didnt feel like it but then these are the days you need to push

Back and shoulders

Lat pulldown

105x12

120x12

210x6

300x6

375x6

465x6 but swinging however still hit the spot

255x13 I think last 3 needed a touch but really hit my back hard

Low row

I used two independant handles on straps

Kept everything very slow and strict not sure on weights to be honest just remember plates

5x12

8x6

11x6

14x4 about 280lb I think

7 plates x?

Bor

Bar x12

1plx6

2x6 felt heavy

3x6 but took all I had taxed my whole bidy but kept the strict however just bending over with it was difficult

Shoulders

Rears

3x12

6x6

9x6

12x6

15x4 plus 1 forced

Kept form tight no pain from shoulder and mansged to really work

Lat raises

15x12x2

Right shoulder hurting a little

25x6

35x6

45x6

55x5 too painful

Bnp

Barx12

1plx6

2plx6 felt heavy

3plx4 but brilliant reps deep slow and really hit shoulders hard I failed not my right delt

3x4 again last one was a real grinder shoulders were toast

In fact I was ****ed if im honest buy really happy


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok im going to be honest I couldve just jacked today

Fed up with it all

The constant eating. The crap sleep. The constant pain and constant injections

The lack of mobility and shortness of breath

Just everything

So dragged my **** to the gym feeling crap with a banging headache and just thought id do what I can

Biceps

Decided to go with concentration curls as less taxing on rest of body

20x12x2

30x6

40x6

50x6

60x5 failed

35 to failure no idea but ground out every inch I could

Quads

Hack

1pl a side x12x2

2x10

3x10

4x6

5x6

6x3 pos had another but lost head on 3rd one. saying that its first time ive been heavy in a while and no wraps all as deep as I could go so im happy

Leg ext

4x12

8x10

12x8

Stackx9 failed

13 to failure

Again all strict and controlled

Very happy with it good to push weight on legs and if iT is ok in the morning then ill push for more next time

Feeling alot more posative after that just one of those blips chest tomorrow then a nice rest day and I think in a week or two ill change training up


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you think the shortness of breath is down to the deca? I have been on deca for about 5 weeks now and I find it hard to breathe fairly often and I keep catching my breath too. I didnt have this problem before the deca


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cas said:


> Do you think the shortness of breath is down to the deca? I have been on deca for about 5 weeks now and I find it hard to breathe fairly often and I keep catching my breath too. I didnt have this problem before the deca


Possibly but also the massive amount of weight I've put on


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Struggled with food but managed to get it all in

Flu is def test suspension will add back in when I train thurs but at lower dose as it does seem to be doing its job

I look and feel bigger need to get on a scale and see but trained in a vest tonight and looked huge

Chest and tris

Nothing soecial still bedding chest back in but 3 plates on bench felt easy for 8 went up to 3.5 and felt like the world had jumped on the bar lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I imagine your RBC/HAEMO count is very high by now,so the heart is on a mission to push the extra and thicker blood around,this will cause this condition,with the extra fluids contained in the chest,pushing on heart and lungs.Unfortunatly this is the side of these doses,but the growth and weight gain have been awsome.If your feeling this way ,take a blood test,to lower this condition if it is indeed so,you will need to let out a few pints of blood over a couple of weeks,no biggie realy....Then crack on,if you fight through it and do not address it,only to find this was the problem you will get Lvh(left ventrical hypertrophy).I know because it happened to me a few times,tests provedit,but i dealt with the issue anddidso in time.....Caution use of any stims at this time could prove lethal, @weeman and @Mars if still about on here will testify here.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I imagine your RBC/HAEMO count is very high by now,so the heart is on a mission to push the extra and thicker blood around,this will cause this condition,with the extra fluids contained in the chest,pushing on heart and lungs.Unfortunatly this is the side of these doses,but the growth and weight gain have been awsome.If your feeling this way ,take a blood test,to lower this condition if it is indeed so,you will need to let out a few pints of blood over a couple of weeks,no biggie realy....Then crack on,if you fight through it and do not address it,only to find this was the problem you will get Lvh(left ventrical hypertrophy).I know because it happened to me a few times,tests provedit,but i dealt with the issue anddidso in time.....Caution use of any stims at this time could prove lethal, @weeman and @Mars if still about on here will testify here.


Don't use stims mate yeah I'm well aware of potential issues to be honest I think it's a bit of everything bloods, weight, lung capacity versus muscular demand all of it thing is even if i get bloods done and result confirm what I'm pretty sure is the case won't change plan


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

Probably the gayest thing I'll ever post but you are my favourite bodybuilder

You are an absolute monster of a man and you seem like a top bloke. You also have a cute little kitten called Mr. Mittens (or something to that effect)

Keep up the good work lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Watch "The Freak on Form - Bodybuilding Training Tips Series Coming Soon" on YouTube


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Watch "The Freak on Form - Bodybuilding Training Tips Series Coming Soon" on YouTube


That's brilliant mate!

:beer:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

MattTwoWheels said:


> Probably the gayest thing I'll ever post but you are my favourite bodybuilder
> 
> You are an absolute monster of a man and you seem like a top bloke. You also have a cute little kitten called Mr. Mittens (or something to that effect)
> 
> Keep up the good work lol


Mr meep even it turns out he is a she so mrs meep really ****ing thing is nuts lol

Thankyou im not sure why id be your favourite theres plenty better than me but I genuinely appreciate the comment thank you ill try not to disappoint


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Just saw the teaser for your training vids, can't wait to see the whole thing


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Cheers dan


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

Training vid looks awesome ,when do we get to see it mate


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

shotgun said:


> Training vid looks awesome ,when do we get to see it mate


About a week I think


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

Therealbigbear said:


> About a week I think


nice 1 are you posting it on here mate?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

shotgun said:


> nice 1 are you posting it on here mate?


Yes mate will do


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

163kg

25st 10

360lb


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> 163kg
> 
> 25st 10
> 
> 360lb


Jesus mate that's impressive. Looking good and I look forward to this video coming up


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> About a week I think


Nice1 Dave can't wait to watch it going off the clip posted the guy that filmed has done a top job. How long is it on for ?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

1010AD said:


> Nice1 Dave can't wait to watch it going off the clip posted the guy that filmed has done a top job. How long is it on for ?


No idea released 7pm tomorrow


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

25 inches boys and girls


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

JESUS CHRIST...that is serious size mate


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> No idea released 7pm tomorrow


Will that be posted on your YouTube page at 7pm or a different site? And do we get to see the full photo shoot ??


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

1010AD said:


> Will that be posted on your YouTube page at 7pm or a different site? And do we get to see the full photo shoot ??


Itll be on tmuscle you tube chanel to start mine about a week later it will be tge full vid


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Itll be on tmuscle you tube chanel to start mine about a week later it will be tge full vid


Nice1 Dave, didn't know Tmuscle had a channel just subbed now mate, channel looks good quite a few comps on there.....

Oh and Jodie Marsh


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Under Construction The Freak

16 minutes ago

Flying solo

I have noticed a definite drop in power over past couple of weeks and it became very apparent today know I think its due to dropping oxys a few weeks back but im also not running any supps at the moment so that mate be adding to it

Supps are due back in next week

So is var so power should soon be back

Back shoulders and calves

Bor

Barx12x2

1plx6

2plx6

3plx6

4plx6 but hard felt like 5

5plx3 but crap

3plx? Strict and to failure

Pulldowns

135x12

210x6

300x6

375x5

Seated row

No idea on weights 5 sets all strict and controlled

Shoulders

Rears

4plx12

7x6

10x6

13x6

16x3

Lat raises

15x12

30x6

45x6

60x6

40x? Failure

25x failure

Bnp

Barx12

1x6

2x6

3x5 very deep but pulled on right forearm so seeing as im oretty much injury free I left it as dont want to get any new issues

Seated calf raise

Worked up stack to sets to failure at stack then called it

Bit frustrated with power drop but happy to be injury free considering dropping test susp as site swellings are potentially going to cause training issues

Like·Comment·Share

Flinty Demigod Hannah likes this.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Beastmode !!!!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


>


If anything motivates me watching that does, I could go to the gym now and it's only 6:40am

Nice work Dave, will they be more?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

1010AD said:


> If anything motivates me watching that does, I could go to the gym now and it's only 6:40am
> 
> Nice work Dave, will they be more?


In discussion


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah all the videos are really good, the form and tips on the bicep and tricep videos have really helped me.

Also my bor and bnp have improved all through watching Dave's video's.

Hope to see more soon.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well colds come back feeling a bit rough nothing major just a bit under the weather

Anyway quads and bis

Biceps

Single db curl on preacher

20x12x2

35x6

50x6

65x3 plus1 dropped a rep on left but best ive done on these

Single arm cable curls

20x10

30x10

40x7 plus 1

25 just repped to failure

Quads

Hack

1plx12x2

2x10

3x8

4x6 they all felt horrible just didnt feel it in quad

5x4 stopped because it felt strained but wasnt happy so went back in

5x6 to be honest had more and im a bit peeved I didnt carry on everyone felt heavy but it kept going up and down to be honest should of continued as 6th felt same as first reckon there was at least 10 every rep was oaused in the hole

Leg ext

4plx10

7x10

10x10

13x10

Stack x8 plus 1 kept them tight and controlled felt good

Single leg squats

3x10 on each leg hit well

Apart from hacks happy especially considering I could easily have blobbed


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Feeling groggy again but not sure if its this bug or cinnamon overload lol

Gear is at its lowest at present just test e

Chest and tris

Flat bench

Barx12x2

1plx10x2

2x10

Right pec felt very strained it was like I was putting all the weight on that side

Just couldnt seem to get set on bench

3plx10

3x8

Felt ok but again right side over working I do have a lump in my left and its like that side has just been turned off

2x15

Steaight arm oec

10x10

15x10

Stack x10

Stack x failure x 2 sets with a few partials thriwn in at end

Seated chest press

1pl a sidex12

1.5x?

1.5x?

1x ? Didnt count reps just focused on.loading pec felt good

Water from test suspension has dropped off and looking tighter and feeling better for it time to focus on more growth and some recomp


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok after this morning disaster I was struggling ch3st was very tight

No mandy but dom my old tp was here so pace was quicker than normal it killed me

Just couldnt breath

Back

Pulldown

120x12x2

180x6

255x6

330x6 good form

420x6 last couple were a bit sloppy expected more

240 to failure plus forced really hit hard

Strict and slow low row

Didnt track weight but went fairly heavy

Then dropped and repped

Pulldown to rear

90x12

120x6

135x6

180x5 plus 2 forced

120 repped

Shoulders

Rear delts

3x12

6x6

9x6

12x5 plus 1

7 repped

Lat raises

15x12

25x6

35x6

50x6 just

25x fail plus 2 forced

Bnp

Barx12x2

1plx6

2x6

3x4 all deep but totally ****ed after that nothing left


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok here are the pics of where im at im 160kg ish and going to start to tighten up

Not happy with leg development at all though calfs not bad

And here are the caliper readings

Ok just done the marillio caliper test

Readings where as follows

Bi 1.5

Tri 2

Ab 7

Sub scap 10

Chest 10

Suprailiac 11

Lower back 20

Calf 8

Thigh 7

Weight 160

Bf 13%

Seems to low to me but ive double checked readings several times

Personally I would have said 14 to 16


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Cant wait too see when your cut...

Beast...

Yeah so about those Cinnamon Rolls........


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Hmmmm cinnamon rolls


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Hmmmm cinnamon rolls


Now your making me want to goto my favorite cafe in Manchester Arndale - Rollers


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Stop posting food porn in my journal


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

So last night's quads

No time for biceps

Id done 4.5 hrs driving so knees were a bit achy

Hack squat

1pl x 12 x 2 fiest set knees were grumbling but settled on second

2plx8

3plx6

Felt a bit awkward not really connected

4x6 that woke them up

Went to 5 plates first rep went down and came up so easily it shocked me for the first in ages felt my legs working fully went straight down for a second rep again felt easy and I mean real easy but something in my right leg didnt feel right went down for the third and again a peace of **** but was not happy with starange sensation in right quad

It wasnt pain as such just an uncomfortable feeling deep down decided to stop

Glad I did this morning it feels like my inner teardrop attachment is strained slightly

After hacks decided to do tut 5/5 tempo leg ext as compounds were out and at that slow speed id be able to feel anything going pete tong in plenty of time

Just worked diwn the stack in sets of 8 then when I couldnt do 8 dropped too 6 and continued didnt count weight but got to somewhere around two thirds down stack

So mixed feelings avoided injury which is obviously good pleased with how strong I felt 5 plates felt nothing and I mean nothing

But frustrated I couldnt use that power


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok thus week is proving to be a bit mental and its been a struggle to get any training in but managed a bit of chest last night

New texas power bars turned up yesterday 7ft of heavy knurled lushness

How did I ever lift without one?

Ok chest

Flat bench

Barx12x2

1x12

2x10 right pec still feeling strained

3x10 with ease however pull8ng bar across to my right

3.5x6 pulled again

3.5 only 3 but kept bar alot more central

Decided to go with a wider grip to try and minimise pull

2x16 felt alot better and left activated nicely

Straight arm fly

Really focused on left

10x12

15x12

Stack x 12

Stack to failurex 3

Plate loading seared press

Jyst a plate a side but focused on tut style and isolating pectoral chest was killing managed 4 sets around the 10 rep mark


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Any YouTube updates coming??


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

What happened to the stage 2 and a bit of rant ????

Got notified then told deleted


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok yesterdays training

Chest and tris tut style so min 5 secs up 5 secs down

Flat bench

Really focused on not pulling bsr to one side

Bar x12

10x10

Platex 8

1.5x6

2x4

Changed to regular reps

2.5x6

3x4

Straight arm pec dec

10x12

15x8

15x6

Stack x 3

Reg reps

Stack x? X 2

Incline smiths

Barx10

10x8

1plx6

1.5x3

Reg reps

1.5x6

2x 5

Tris

Narrow straight bar

20x12

30x10

40x8

50x5

Reg reps

50x6

65x6

65x3

Job done


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

1010AD said:


> What happened to the stage 2 and a bit of rant ????
> 
> Got notified then told deleted


Redoing it today


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Last nights back session

Heavy

Bor

Barx12x2

1plx6

2plx6

3plx6 could feel the weight but it went up and down very easily knew then it was going to be a strong night

Felt focused and agressive as well tren kicking in quicker than I expected

4x6

5x6 up to this point upper body hadnt moved however on 5 there was a little movement

Loaded up 5.5 looked at it then looked at a 20 laid on the floor and though **** it so stuck 6 on

No sooner had I done it and doubt started to creep in not about being able to handle the weight but about injury this is without doubt well into bicep detatchment territory

This tempered my attack on 6

Got 3 but I was high I was too concerned about my biceps to really let rip but happy non the less

Lat pull down

150x 10

240x6

330x6

420x 5 but not very good lost focus bor had really trashed me

Seated machine row

Not sure on weight on first two sets but both to 6 really strict

Stackx6 strict

Nearly puked

Stack x 4 failed nearly puked again

Back was trashed

However breathing and cv has improved massively and it was good to have some fire in my belly

That has been missing recently

Didnt have time for anymore so going to throw in a catch up session today with shoulders calfs and hams


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@Therealbigbear

Good video Dave, keep them coming. Deadlift would be good


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

1010AD said:


> @Therealbigbear
> 
> Good video Dave, keep them coming. Deadlift would be good


Its coming


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Yay you turned your phone sideways lol...cool vids


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cas said:


> Yay you turned your phone sideways lol...cool vids


Thought of you when I Did it lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to do the videos Dave


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

1

Under Construction The Freak

Athlete

Admin

Public

Update Status

Share photo

Notifications

3

Update Page Info

3

Under Construction The Freak

Just now ·

Feeling strong

Bnp

Barx12x2

1plx6

2x6

3x6

4x6

230x2

2plx alot

Lat raises

20x8

30x6

40x6

50x6

60x6 just

Rears

4plx6

7x6

10x6

13x6

16x5

Calfs

Worked up stack did 3 sets strict with stack to failure then powered a set of 10

Hams

Tut

Have no idea on weights sorry

But rep range went

12

10

8

5

Then two sets reg style same weight

9 and 7

Powers definitely coming back


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Under Construction The Freak

Athlete

Admin

Public

Update Status

Share photo

Notifications

Update Page Info

3

Under Construction The Freak

Just now ·

Bis and quads

Tut biceps

Single arm preacher tut

10x12

15x10

25x8

35x5

35x 6 regular

45x5 reg

Single arm cable curls

3plx10

4x10

5x10

6x6

Quads

Hack

1plx12

1x10

2x8

3x6

4x6

5x6 felt ok

6x2 wasnt weight just not confident paranoid about injury

Leg ext tut

4x10

6x8

8x6

10x5

10x10 reg

12x8 plus 2

Felt good at end legs were pumped to


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok here are the pics of where im at im 160kg ish and going to start to tighten up
> 
> Not happy with leg development at all though calfs not bad
> 
> ...


I like you Dave and not that it matters because you're ****ing huge, which was the aim, BUT 20%+ without a doubt......


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> I like you Dave and not that it matters because you're ****ing huge, which was the aim, BUT 20%+ without a doubt......


I can only tell you what caliper read im not saying they are right I honestly dont know what I will say is I am leaner than the pics show but thats always been the case and im always told im alot fatter than I am then people meet me and its oh your alot leaner than I thought lol

I disagree with 20 plus but at the end of the day I dont suppose it really matters im not competing and im not unhappy with where I am


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> I can only tell you what caliper read im not saying they are right I honestly dont know what I will say is I am leaner than the pics show but thats always been the case and im always told im alot fatter than I am then people meet me and its oh your alot leaner than I thought lol
> 
> I disagree with 20 plus but at the end of the day I dont suppose it really matters im not competing and im not unhappy with where I am


Im the same...

I haven't posted pics in ages as i look much bigger and leaner in real life and get ****ed off with pic lol... I get the misses to take a pic and she even says before she shows me "you look bigger in real life"...

Frustrating but id rather look bigger in real life lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> I can only tell you what caliper read im not saying they are right I honestly dont know what I will say is I am leaner than the pics show but thats always been the case and im always told im alot fatter than I am then people meet me and its oh your alot leaner than I thought lol
> 
> I disagree with 20 plus but at the end of the day I dont suppose it really matters im not competing and im not unhappy with where I am


Like I say means **** all, goal is huge and you are lol. I know everyone will appreciate the insight into the work involved with everyday life being of that size too. Bet it's not fun at times so respect!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I had my body fat measured at 12 percent a couple of weeks ago by a bloke at the gym. But I think I am probably more like 18.

I think they are more suited to un trained people where their fat is pretty even across their whole body. My arms and legs are very lean as I hold little fat on them. All my fat is directly over my abs and pecs


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Like I say means **** all, goal is huge and you are lol. I know everyone will appreciate the insight into the work involved with everyday life being of that size too. Bet it's not fun at times so respect!


To be honest it's not fun a lot lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well I braved the man flu and hit the gym

Actually felt not too bad

Chest

Flat bench

Barx12x2

1plx8

2x6

3x6 felt solid but hard reps were very controlled

3.5x5 had the 6th but wanted to save power for 4

4plx2 very slow but very ****ed off with lack of power

2pl wide grip x15

Straight arm pec

10x8

15x6

Stackx6

Stack plus 40kgx6

Stack x 120kg x 5

Stack plus 40x10

Plate loading seated press

1plx6

2x6

3x3 plenty of power in right pec nothing in left

2x failure x 2

****ed off no power not ****ing happy

Tris

Cgbp

Barx12x2

1plx6

1.5x6

3x3 ****ed off with lack of power

Wide grip pushdown

25x8

50x6

75x6

100kgx4

Leg curl

25x12x2

50x6

65x6

100x6

125 stackx5 pb

Strong on hams **** on everything else


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

So you thought fck every one else Im gonna spread my germs all over the gaff? Lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> So you thought fck every one else Im gonna spread my germs all over the gaff? Lol


Tbf he is always ill....if he waited until he was well then he would never train haha


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

big_jim_87 said:


> So you thought fck every one else Im gonna spread my germs all over the gaff? Lol


I like to share


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Nearly didnt train today coughing my guts up which is resulting in convulsions and wretching

Lungs are actually sore

Anway decided id just plod through and see what happened

Biceps

Seated alt db curl

20x12

35x6

50x6

65x3

Not the massive weight but considering im coughing a lung up after every set I was quite happy to get that heavy

Concentration curls

20x10

30x10

40x9

40x7

Quads

Hack

1plx12

1plx10 though coughing terrible actual load on quads felt half decent

2x6

3x6

4x6

5x6 felt good

6x3 no wraps

First rep felt easy second rep went down too quick and bounced it slightly so slowed it right down on third paused in hole but result was a very hard drive out which end the set as coughing started

Leg ext

4x8

8x6

12x6

Stack x 10 all slow and controlled

Leg press

8pl a side tut style really focused on feel did 3 sets of 12 third set was actually better than first stricter and alot better connection

Really surprised lungs are really hurting and throat feels on fire but happy to have managed what I did


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Good clip Dave thanks and keep them coming


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well that wont be going down as an all time great but at least I did something guts are killing for some reason very bloated and swollen in lower stomach but no runs however quite painful

Anyway managed tut chest and tris

Seated plate loaded press

.frame x 12

1plx 10

1.5x8

2x6

2.5x5

Reg

2.5x6

3x9

Load on pec was good especially left

Straight arm machine fly

10x10

15x8

Hurting like ****

20x5

Reg

20x6

20x8

Cable xo

10x10

20x8

30x6

Reg 30x?

Tricep

Wide grip straight bar

20x10

30x8

40x6

50x5

Reg

50x18

Rope

4plx10

7plx8

10x5

10x?

Finished feel ok in myself just guts still very snotty though

Happy with feel if not with effort good to do something


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well only managed shoulders and a bit on calves

Started with bnp but soon became evident that it was not going to be anything special 150 was ok felt overly heavy but I wake up at that weight so stuck 190 on gym was empty so had to use a young lad to spot

Not his fault as he knew no better but he was coming in then not half way through reps got a very ropey 4 and called it

Disappointment but can only do what I can do

Lat raises were better hit 65 for 6

Rears stacked the machine not done that in a very long time

By this time felt pretty ****ed so decided to leave back till tomorrow

Calves

Standing raises

Worked up to 900lb but felt left achillies twinge so walked away its something and nothing but there was no way I was risking it

Feel very off but ok


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ohh power is back holy **** is it back

Only did back tonight as I needed to catch up from yesterday

Started with low cable row

50lbx12

100x10

200x6

300x6 felt easy

400 stackx6 massive pb decent form felt solid

500x3 swinging but ok back ****ed all sorts of pains but monsterous pb

Just to give you guys an idea on how heavy that is no one has ever even done a rep with the stack except me the stack is 400lb

Lat pulldown

120x10

180x6

240x6

300x9

Partial dead lift

1.5plx10

3plx6

4.5plx6

6plx3

Straps but no belt

Im trashed back is in bits a couple of twinges but all in all felt solid

Really pleased with partials after what went before


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well didnt sleep well last night very uncomfortable woke up tired and feeling battered

So to be honest was just going to drag myself through today

Biceps and quads tut

Standing ez curl back against post

Barx10

5 a side x8

10x6

12.5x4 didnt really connect but had nothing more

12.5 reg x 13

Preacher machine reg speed

5x 10

7x10

10x10

14x9

Quads

Hack

1plx10x2

2plx6

3plx6

4plx3 stopped just felt like all the load was on my attachments maybe I should of pushed on just so paranoid about an injury

Leg ext tut

4x10

7x8

10x6

13x6 just( 2 plates short of stack)

11x12 reg speed

9x? Reg

Squats! Yep I managed to get under the bar

1plx10

2plx10

3plx10

Called it at that but happy proper squatting next time squats felt great felt heavy on my back but comfortable on legs

Nothing epic but a good banker alot better than I expected really happy


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well that was a meh workout just not very good basically

Flat bench

Barx12x2

1x10

2x6

3x6 felt heavy but felt like There was underlying power

4x2 utter ****e

2x15 v strict and focused

Cable xo

15kgx10

30x6

45x6

60x5

30x16

Incline db

40x8

60x6

80x6

100x6 all very strict and controlled almost tut

Tricep ez bar

25x12x2

50x6

75x6

100x6

100x4

Reverse ext

40x8x2

55x8x2

Stopped at that

Stomach is very uncomfortable today not sure whats going on

Think last two days have taken more of a toll then I realised just fell very flat and meh!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

How to Deadlift & Common Deadlift Mistakes | The &#8230;:


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the video. It's nice to have a verbal break down of things with a demo. Looking huge I am defo going to bodypower just to see you in real life


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

grant hunter said:


> Thanks for the video. It's nice to have a verbal break down of things with a demo. Looking huge I am defo going to bodypower just to see you in real life


Ill be there friday and sat


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok ive got to be honest just lately I cant be ****d obviously stomach issues havent helped

However I think ive got to the bottom of it I think for the first time im suffering from prolactin issues plus dropping ai hasnt helped though im not suffering any physical sides I think its affecting me emotionally so started caber today and nolva as ive still not sourced any quality aromasin

Today's training

Quads and biceps

Squat

1plx12

1x10

2x8

3x6

4x6

5x6

6x2

Had a problem on 6 pkates coming up on second I was struggling and started to fall backwards so ended up spliting stance to avoid losing it

Strained left quad a bit nothing major but its tender

I should be happy as its first time ive squatted heavy in months and to hit 6 is pretty good but cant help feeling I shouldve done more lol

Finished with leg ext

4plx12

8x6

12x6

Stackx6

Stack plus someone pushing down on it x8

11x failure no idea on number

Was going to hack but decided to baby left leg a bit

Bicep cable curl single arm

10 x10

20x8

30x7

30x6

25x?

20x?

15x?

Called it at that all in all ok


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

What stomach issues are you having fella?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cas said:


> What stomach issues are you having fella?


Massive bloating and painful too. Looks like I've developed a food intolerance


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Massive bloating and painful too. Looks like I've developed a food intolerance


Thats crap mate, hope it improves....


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well last few weeks have been disastrous , really struggling with diet, work commitments and a general malaise and lethargy about training, well thanks to hilly rejigged diet which seems to be settling in well now, and got my mojo back only to damage my sternum squatting, something popped in there and it's still painful 3 days later and a bad tendon strain in right bicep/forearm

So now I want to train but bloody can't, frustrated to say the least. Had a couple of bad shots which have only added to my joy

Hopefully manage something over the weekend

Did some work for BBC TV and radio 1 news beat yesterday interesting to see how that turns out, bit risky really as the topic was steroids due to the new nice guidelines and I can see things getting twisted, they want me to do a documentary for bbc 2 as well but let's see how they handle this one first


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

BBC work that will be interesting keep us updated on that cheers


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Not good about the injury mate but will be good to hear your bit on the BBC.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok managed some tut chest and tris

However when I last squatted I missed the rack on the left side and dumped 6 plates of the end at the time holding the bar etc felt easy but I appear to have given myself whiplash which has caused some problems training also tendon strain flared up on triceps not bad but enough to cause me to back out but it was good to do something

Still very snotty and holding insane amounts of water

Chest tut

Plate loaded press

Frame x 10

1plx8

2plx6

2.5pkx6

3pl reg reps x 12

Straight arm fly mac

10x10

15x7

Stack x 4

Stack reg reps x 11

Really hurt neck

Flat bench reg reps

1plx12

2plx10

2plx9

2plx8

Just hurting neck too much

Triceps

V bar tut pushdowns

20x10

30x8

40x6

50x6

60 reg reps x 14

60x7 tendon flared up

Food going down better despite bad bloat today feeling ok in myself just frustrated with hiccups


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I always read your posts on here and fb. U ever not ill? Lol bloody hell. Why U think u get run down so much?


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I always read your posts on here and fb. U ever not ill? Lol bloody hell. Why U think u get run down so much?


Juice lowers your immune system and from personal experience, higher doses make it even worse making it hard to fight off things your body would normally deal with.

I also go through times where I have a cold or blocked up every week.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

B.I.G said:


> Juice lowers your immune system and from personal experience, higher doses make it even worse making it hard to fight off things your body would normally deal with.
> 
> I also go through times where I have a cold or blocked up every week.


Im never ever ill so u guess size has a massive influence over this.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Im never ever ill so u guess size has a massive influence over this.


I think, I could be wrong, but at Dave's weight I can only imagine he has sleep apnea so he doesn't get good sleep. That is also bad for the immune system.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> I always read your posts on here and fb. U ever not ill? Lol bloody hell. Why U think u get run down so much?


As has already been said

Immune suppression, I also get bad test flu, plus the stress and strains of training and eating the way I do adds to it, through on top of that sleep apnea plus dercums disease which affects sleep and it becomes hard.

It's not so much that I'm always ill more that when I get ill I stay that way for a long time

Plus I pretty much work 7 days a week so true days off are few and far between.

Walking round at my size alone puts a lot of stress on your system

It's just one of those things


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> As has already been said
> 
> Immune suppression, I also get bad test flu, plus the stress and strains of training and eating the way I do adds to it, through on top of that sleep apnea plus dercums disease which affects sleep and it becomes hard.
> 
> ...


Well I hope you stay well mate your thread is one of the only ones I look at nowadays!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Well I hope you stay well mate your thread is one of the only ones I look at nowadays!


Im a long way off dead yet lol just hit a few bumps in the road this last month


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Well I hope you stay well mate your thread is one of the only ones I look at nowadays!


Agree with this. Hope you feel better soon mate. Tend to read a lot rather than comment.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

How to Bicep Curl - Grow Your Arms:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

has the bit you did for BBC been shown yet?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Adz The Rat said:


> has the bit you did for BBC been shown yet?


No mate next week I believe


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok still playing around with diet

Dropped egg whites this morning and bloat has been alot better so has wind also added rice back in with no problems

It looks like problems may have been routed in something else and diet changes actually made things worse

However ive always had issues with bloat so this has not been a pointless exercise also has made diet more practical

Water has dropped nicely still carrying but not as bad im pretty sure problem was two fold I wasnt drinking enough and two oestrogen mismanagement

Feel pretty good all round to be honest except bloody tendon issue which is very frustrating

Im going to have to run tut for a while its not ideal but its better than no training

I feel like this last month has been a massive step backwards lost size strength and focus I know a few weeks of consistency will solve that but at the moment it feels almost like the whole thing has been a waste the temptation to jump back on deca is massive

Just need to concentrate on consistency and being patient in the gym


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Went yo the docs yesterday

Given me some antibiotics as i have an ear infection and chest infection is still lingering. Also referred me to the sleep clinic

I asked to be referred to have some food tolerance tests done but apoarently that was too much to feal with and i have to make another appointment

Wtf? I find it fifficult to understand why that needs another appointment

Anyway condition has improved but I need to be more consitant with diet still getting bloating and distension but seem to be getting more on top of it now just need to get more consistent with quantities

Motivation is improving and def getting focus back

Trained chest

Tendon is still a problem so sticking to tut work for now

Neck is still giving me some jip but it's more background now

Chest press tut 5/5

Frame x10

1plx8

2plx6

2.5x6

3x5

3x9 reg

Cable xo tut

15x10

25x8

35x6

45x4

45x13

45x9

Flat db press controlled but only 2/3 tempo

80x10

80x10

80x9

80x7

Chest felt good

Tendon reminded me there was a problem but nothing I couldn't cope with

Tris tut

Rope ext

15x10

25x8

35x6

45x4

45x9

V bar reg reps

35x8

50x6

65x3

45x13

45x9

Done pretty happy with that to be honest though I did expect chest to be aching more than it is this morning


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well apart from being stressed out as I cant find a new car

Todays training was good

Back and hams

Didnt do quite my tut but ran at about 2/3 tempo

Low row

Not sure on weight but got up to about 2/3 stack strict

Pulldown wide grip

105x10x2

180x8

240x6x2

240 slightly quicker x9

Deads

1plx8

2plx6

3plx6

4x6

5x6

6x6

7x5 first 4 felt easy but ****ed 5th one not sure what hapoened but loaded horribly so left it

Hams

20kg x12x2

45x6

70x6

95x6

125 stackx4

70x failure

Alot happier tendon feeling better but not 100%

Food going down better too


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well apart from being stressed out as I cant find a new car
> 
> Todays training was good
> 
> ...


Why, whats wrong with the mini, or was that someone else's?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cas said:


> Why, whats wrong with the mini, or was that someone else's?


That was a mates he lent it me till I got one sorted I could do more than 30 mins in that


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

How are you getting on with all that tren fella?

We have to be due an update soon arnt we?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Getting on fine with it tbh

Yeah ill do a proper update vid this week after bbc stuff has come out


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Last night's shoulders and calves

Bnp

Barx12x2

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6 tendon was niggling couldn't go quite as deep as I'd like

4plx6 felt relatively easy but about an inch high

5pl X 0

Power just drained from my right arm and it just kept going down lol

However something in the right side of my back moved didn't feel to be a bad thing more felt like something going back into place

4.5plx a ropey 2

Tendon wasn't agony but it was hurting so had to give it a few minutes. Before starting laterals

20x10x2

30x10

40x10

40x10

40x9

40x7

Rears

Worked up stack hit rears hard but neck was very painful

Everything seemsvto be getting back to where it needs to be just needn't get food quantities. Consistent diet is tight just volume that's off


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Managed biceps and quads yesterday

Nothing fancy

Concentration curls

20x10x2

35x10

50x8

50x8

50x6

40x9

40x5

Single arm cable curl

Not sure on weight but it was very light just tried to flush blood in

Quads

Hack squat

1plx10x2

2plx8

3plx6

4x6

5x6 went up and down well but really felt quads strain

6x 2 something pulled in left quad at bottom of second rep

First one felt horrible and I should if backed out then but due to recent events I was determined to push on.

I as fuming with both myself and the situation yet this morning my right quad hurts more both sre very sore

Also got alot of cramping last night and even though ive upoed my water I think its a hydration issue well salt to be exact fluuds just not being drawn in

Would explain why quads felt so strained and the pull on a weight ive done numerous times

Im pretty confident its not going to be a major set back


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2014)

Therealbigbear said:


> No mate next week I believe


Crawled out of bed at 5.30am and bang, dave on breakfast news, knew it was you by the goatie.

Best thing on the news that morning :thumbup1:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah I just heard it on radio 1, guessed it was you... the 25 stone bodybuilder bit gave it away :lol:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Damn I missed it, I had a lay in


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/26890715


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Just heard the real big bear on radio 1 news beat! A report on steroids! Will be on again at 17:45 if anyone wants to listen! Or the bbc radio1 I-player! Just thought I'd pass on this info lol.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

PainGain said:


> Just heard the real big bear on radio 1 news beat! A report on steroids! Will be on again at 17:45 if anyone wants to listen! Or the bbc radio1 I-player! Just thought I'd pass on this info lol.


Thanks man


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

hiya mate

just to let you know, im still alive but i dropped my phone at the weekend and the screen wont work, have a replacement but just waiting fro it to be unlocked, hopefully wont be too long but in the meantime if i need anything i will get you here, or email you..

nice little report on the bbc this morning, good to have an unbiased view


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well after 6 weeks of ****ing about im finally back on even keel had a good solid hard workout today and didnt miss anything diets sorted just need to up amount slightly and try and get this size back on ive lost

Got 5 weeks to get back up there for bodypower really ****ed at myself for slipping up but thats all part of the journey

Really got a fire in my belly for this at the moment need to control myself so I keep injury free

Just got to try and rescue what I can now but I think I can still come out if this on top

Regards the tv stuff

I tried to get a balanced honest view across and in some interviews I think I did but in others not so much

Ive taken quite a bit of flack for it but at the end of the day when you stick yourself in the firing line you cant complain when you get shot lol

Looks like its going to spark a couple of projects so fingers crossed aparently the bbc controller was impressed!

Not sure what thats going to mean probably nothing but we will see

Unfortunately I miss3d hercules but I had no transport however im back mobile again now

Thats about it realky guys ill get a vid up over weekend to cover everything in a bit more detail and somenoucs of where im at


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well after 6 weeks of ****ing about im finally back on even keel had a good solid hard workout today and didnt miss anything diets sorted just need to up amount slightly and try and get this size back on ive lost
> 
> Got 5 weeks to get back up there for bodypower really ****ed at myself for slipping up but thats all part of the journey
> 
> ...


Are you not dieting? If so, it doesn't matter if you have lost size.....you couldn't have lost any muscle on that amount of gear surely.

About the BBC stuff, I thought it was good mate, the thing is you can NOT please everyone....someone will have something negative to say about you it's just the way it goes with everything in life.

Most like to go through life thinking steroids are as safe as houses, and go about steroids blind sighted, I think it's this group of people that seem to be p1ssed off....they are ignorant really

The other David that was interviewed seemed to give a balanced view too, yet no one is moaning about him....


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cas said:


> Are you not dieting? If so, it doesn't matter if you have lost size.....you couldn't have lost any muscle on that amount of gear surely.
> 
> About the BBC stuff, I thought it was good mate, the thing is you can NOT please everyone....someone will have something negative to say about you it's just the way it goes with everything in life.
> 
> ...


You wont hold size if you don't eat enough irrespective of hiw much gear your on

Thats been my problem just not eating enough


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Back, shoulders and calves today felt very tired even had 45 mins on the gym sofa before I started lol

Back

Bor

Barx12x2

1plx10

2plx6

3plx6

4plx6 felt very heavy

5x3 wasn't happy with rep quality

3pl x no idea but really strict and really hit the spot

It's was good to hoist 5 a side even if they weren't the best

Very wide grip pull down

120x10

180x6

255x6

330x3 but real solid grinders

180 and repped hit lat well but I've got a lot of pip from sighting at mo which wasn't helping

Finished with low row really strict and controlled not sure on weight but it was pretty light just banged out 4 sets really strict

Shoulders

Rear delts

4x10

8x6

12x6

16x4

Neck still hurting when I do these

Also tendon started to flare up

Lat raises

Didn't go above 20's just kept really strict and focused and hit about 6 sets

Bnp

Tendon was really aching by now

Barx12x2

1plx12

2x12

2x7-12 x3 sets kept them controlled and focused on really loading delt but neck started hurting not had that on these before

Seated calves

Worked up stack in 4 sets of 12 then did 4 sets to failure with stack

Very tired now and not as hard or intense as it needs to be but a full workout which is a plus


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Bis and quads

New this wasnt going to be anything special due to tendon and quad tweak I got last session

So had daughter training with me dont think she was too keen though

Biceps

Single arm preacher db curl

20x12x2

30x10

40x8

50x6

55x3 tendon held up but no power

Ez cable curl

3platesx12 wide grip then another set narrow

5pl as above

7pl same

Nothing special but ok

Quads

Leg ext

4plx12x2

8x10

12x8x3

10x?x2 left quad was sore through out so didnt push it

Tut bw squats 6/6 tempo toes lifted

4x12 massive pump really shocked at size of pump

Hopefully ill be able to oush some weight next session


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Dumbbell Lateral Raise:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Chest tris and hams

Flat bench

Barx12x2

1pl x 10

2plx 8

3plx 6 felt so easy in fact several people commented on how easy it looked I seriously thought I was looking at 5pl at this point

4pl. X4 im so pre occupied that I might injure myself I ended up doing them in almost a 5/5 tempo first rep was def in excess of 5 secs neg with maybe a 3 pos rest were around 4/3

Annoyed at myself I went again determined to lower it a little quicker

First rep as soon as I tried to come down with normal tenpo bicep tendon twinged and they ended up the same as previous set

I think a set of sleeves would really make a world if difference but cant find any to fit my arms

2plx 19 gutted I missed 20

Straight arm pec dec

10x 10

15x8

Srackx6

Stack olus 40x 6

Stack plus 100kg x 5 passed out on 5th just managed to get spotters to take it

Stack plus 20 no idea on numbers but I know on last rep I really went somewhere I hadnt been mentally in a while . Whole machine was shsking like **** as I gave it everything I had

Seated hammer press

1plx12

2plx10

Wasnt feeling it so switched stle a bit

2x7 but felt it

1plx? God knows but it hurt

Triceps

Wide grip pushdown

25x12x2

50x6

75x6

100x4 tendon hurt stopped and no further damage luckly

60x ?

V bar

60x?

60x?

50x?

40x?

30x?

No idea just kept them super strict

Hams

Lying leg curl

25x12x2

50x6

75x6

100x6

130x3 pb

80x?

65x.x2

Hams were trashed

Happy feel battered but good to that dark place in my head havent been there for a while

Still getting alot of neck pain on certain movements though


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Suppised to be back shoulders and calves but as the first wird suggests didnt quite work out

Started with shoulders and bnp

Barx12x2

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6 tendon started hurting well more forearm I must of sat a good few minutes argueing with myself about what to do next

Part of me was **** it its only pain get 4 on

Then there was drop to 2 and tut or the middle ground of another set with 3

Opted for 2 and glad I did in one way as pain escalated

But at the same time seriously ****ed at myself for shying away from pain .

I know its the sensible thing but doesnt mean I have to like it !

However the posative is that by feeling so ashamed of back8ng down I know my heads in a good place

Cable lat raises single arm

Nothing heaving kept reps between 8-10 and wotked up stack right arm was seriously sub par

Rears

Again stayed lighter shoulders were however very pumped and good painful at this point

No bzck as grip on right arm had pretty much gone and forearm was hurting quite badly

Calves

Seated again as standing had a queue

Wirked up stack in sets of 10 then did 4 sets with stack varying rep style.

Slow. Explosive .pump etc

Dropped weight and repped out

Not bad need to do back today might even do calves again


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Back catch up

Tendon/ forearm still twingey

Liw row strict with back arched and at 80 degrees to floor no swing arms only moving

100x12

100x10

159x8

200x6

250x6

300x4 really pleased with this that weight in that form is bloody good even if I do say so myself

Very wide grip oulldown (takes some pressure off tendon)

120x12

180x10

240x8

285x6

330x3 but strict grinders

Dl

1plx10

2plx8

3x6

4x6

5x6

6x4 lost grip even with straps right forearm just wouldnt hold but not unhappy

Bis and quads today


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Biceps and quads

Single arm db preacher curl

20x12x2

30x6

40x6

50x6

60x4 really good solid reps last one was all I had with a touch from spotter

40x? God knows but biceps were pumped beyond belief

Seated barbell curl

Barx10

5 a side x10

5x failure then stood and continued

5x standing curl no idea on reps couldnt move arms anymore

Headphones slipped and I couldnt get my arms up to out them straight the pump was that big

Quads

Last tester workout before I squat again

Leg ext sliw controlled with a big squeeze at top of rep

3x12x2

6x6

9x6

12x6

Stackx4

10x?

Single leg squats

4x12 each leg very slow

Wanted to squat to finish but rack was being used so ledt it at that happy though


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Way behind on this but subbed. Enjoying the videos as well, keeping me amused on my rest day.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

How's the cutting going? Still on target for body power?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cas said:


> How's the cutting going? Still on target for body power?


Not really focusing on cutting to be honest more just wanting to get back on track with training

Leaner than I was but nothing special


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ch3st tris and hams with sleeves

Wasnt sure what to expect with wearing sleeves but deep down I was hoping for something special but it never really materialised

Sleeves are very tight to get on but once on could actually do with being tighter

Lad that helped me put them on punched me in the face twice when his hand slipped yrying to pull them up lol

Flat bench

Bar x12x2

1plx10

2x8

3x6 felt weighter than last week but still went up and down well

3.5x6 solid reps bit of effort on last one but otherwise comfortable

4x4 strained expected more bit disappointed

4x2 very poor just wouldnt go up and down

2x 18 strict

Def easier on right arm but just couldnt get into groove with it

Steaight arm pec deck

10x 10

Stack x6

Stack plus 40kgx6

Stack plus 130kg xa scrappy 3 ****ed up with weight meant to drop one of the two 20kg plates off when I got someone to stand on it

Stack pkus 40kgx? No idea just went to failure and a couple of partials

Decline bench on smiths

I never do these hate them

1plx12 x2

1.5x10

1.5x9

1.5x7

Struggled but the whole workout was a bit that way

Triceps

V bar

25x12x2

50x6

75x6

Stack x 2 really ****ed off I failed so quickly dropped to 80 and repped about 7 out

55x ? To failure x2

Rope ext

7x12

9x10

9x9

8x10

7x11

Hams

Lying leg curl

25x12x2

50x8

75x6

100x6

130x3

70x 9 I think just went to failure

Had to stop here as gym closed

That was hard however though not overly gappy with performance pleased with sleeves and mental approach


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Update:


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

ive been looking forward to your next vid! Agree with a lot of your views


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

All im going to say is that was ****ing ****

Another niggle another **** workout I am getting very frustrated with this


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Did back again as I wasnt happy with yesterday

Lat pulldown

All strict and controlled

120x10x2

165x10

210x6

255x6

300x6

345x4

195x? But really ground em out

Low row

Again slow and strict

120x10

200x6

200x 5

150x?

Straight arm pulldown

70x10

110x6

150x6

200x4

120x9

Back is fried and pumped to ****


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Tricep Pushdown:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Dumbbell Lateral Raise:


I have no sound due to me being in a library without earphones, so I don't know what you said in the video but just a quick one.. watched a vid recently on the same exercise which suggested you should be squeezing your shoulder blades together before you start the movement

Doesn't look like you are, but if you are then my apologies. What are your views on this?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> I have no sound due to me being in a library without earphones, so I don't know what you said in the video but just a quick one.. watched a vid recently on the same exercise which suggested you should be squeezing your shoulder blades together before you start the movement
> 
> Doesn't look like you are, but if you are then my apologies. What are your views on this?


Imo that will cause to much trap activation


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well long day at work not drunk anywhere near enough and bloat and distention has been really bad so wasnt expecting much

Bis and quads

Single arm preacher db curl

20x12

30x10

40x8

50x6

60x6 just

70x2 and they were ****ing insanely hard but really happy new pb

Concentration curl

20x12

30x8

30x6 failed

20x12 but range on last 4 was getting shorter by the rep

20x12 same again

Quads

Strict leg ext with brief hold at top

4plx10

7x8

10x6

23x6

Stackx6

Hack squat

1plx10

2x8

3x?x3 not sure on reps kept them really tight and focused im guessing around 8

3x tut bw squatsx12

Very tired now


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well after last nights duaz induced recharge hit the gym today with good focus despite having alot on my mind

Shoulders

Rears

4x10

8x8

12x6

16x6

Stackx4

Lat raises

20x10

30x8

40x8

50x6 all very strict

60x6 bit of knee bend

70x5 again some rhythm

20x ? Tut just ground out as many as I could

Bnp

Barx12x2

1plx8

2plx8

2.5x8 really solid strict reps

Left medial started to pain a sott of cross between good pzin and injury so decided to hold at 2.5

2.5x3 bailed pain was increasing and wasnt going to take the risk

Back

Low row

100lbx10x2

200x8

300x6

400x4

Considering doing shoulders first and quality of reps really happy

Pulldown

150x10

210x8

270x6

330x4

All strict

Bor

1plx10

2plx? X3

Didnt really count just went by feel

Back was hurting

Glad I stopped pressing when I did left delt is throbbing now but slot happier with how im looking and food is going down alot better however still very bloated


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Day one of filming and a rant:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

How you doing ,you great lummox?

Looking massive i have been told,good on ya buddy.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha great rant


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> How you doing ,you great lummox?
> 
> Looking massive i have been told,good on ya buddy.


Few ups and downs but getting there mate


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well first day of filming nearly done just got some shots to do

Training was bis and quads

Single arm db preacher curl

20x10

39x8

40x6

50x6

60x5 on right 4 on left quute a drop in power but def hit the spot

35 no idea just got out what I could

Alt db hammers

25x10

35x?

40x?

Totally ****ed

Quads

3plx10

7plx10

11x6

15x6

Stackx10plus I think but not sure

11x8ish

Hack

1plx10

2x6

3x6

4x6 scared to push further still paranoid about injuries

Bw tut

Not sure on reps

But on I think 3rd set collapsed just couldnt do anymore

Though still room for increasing intensity on quads they are slowly getting there


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi mate, can I ask what kind of suppliments you use for pre/intra/post workout nutrient?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Hi mate, can I ask what kind of suppliments you use for pre/intra/post workout nutrient?


Pre I run Ssn crea pump

Intra Ssn cytomaize

Post Ssn creaguard


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

That was another hard workout had a really bad nights sleep and felt very jaded all day

Did some interviewing for DVD then did a telephone interview with a researcher writing a paper on steroid use.

After that it was off to Trafford centre to film people's reactions to me then back to train

Chest tris and hams

Straight arm pec deck

10 x10x2

15x8

20x6

20plus40kgx6

Stack plus 110kg x 8 plus not sure lost count

Stack plus 20kg x?

Flat bench

Barx12

1plx8

2plx6

3x4

2x?

Cable xo

15x10

25x10

35x?

20x?

Really have no idea on last reps just gave it all I had I was in a lot of pain

Tris

Straight bar wide

25x10x2

50x6

75x6

100x4or5

60x? Got ****ed off so dropped to 55 and went again

Reverse

20x10

35x8

50x8

Honestly can't remember last sets

Hams

Lying leg curl

25x12x2

50x6

75x6

100x5

55repped to failure completely ****ed at this point

Very very tired def taking sleepers tonight


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

That was another hard workout had a really bad nights sleep and felt very jaded all day

Did some interviewing for DVD then did a telephone interview with a researcher writing a paper on steroid use.

After that it was off to Trafford centre to film people's reactions to me then back to train

Chest tris and hams

Straight arm pec deck

10 x10x2

15x8

20x6

20plus40kgx6

Stack plus 110kg x 8 plus not sure lost count

Stack plus 20kg x?

Flat bench

Barx12

1plx8

2plx6

3x4

2x?

Cable xo

15x10

25x10

35x?

20x?

Really have no idea on last reps just gave it all I had I was in a lot of pain

Tris

Straight bar wide

25x10x2

50x6

75x6

100x4or5

60x? Got ****ed off so dropped to 55 and went again

Reverse

20x10

35x8

50x8

Honestly can't remember last sets

Hams

Lying leg curl

25x12x2

50x6

75x6

100x5

55repped to failure completely ****ed at this point

Very very tired def taking sleepers tonight


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Had alot on my mind just lately ( non training related) and it has been very draining so I came into today just looking to put something under my belt

Decided I wanted to squat as I havent in a while so started with quads because the pump in my bis would make it even harder to get under the bar

Getting under the bar was difficult to start with the deepest I could get it was base of my skull

3 sets later and got it on my upper trap

By 5th set it was getting close to where I wanted it

1plx10x3

2plx8 x2

3plx6

4plx6 got bar in right place but not hands

5plx bailed on 4th rep got bar and hands in right place and weight felt easy but by forth rep right elbow and forearm was very painful

Shocked at power felt great except for forearm screaming

All raw too no belt no wraps

Leg ext slow and controlled

4plx10x2

8plx8

12x6

Stackx 12 plus list count

10x ?x2 just pumped reps out

Quads were so pumped at this point even stood with my feet 12 inch apart legs were touching nearly to my knees

Hack

1plx10

2x8

3x8

4x8

5x6

Not the most intense but good and solid

Biceps

Opted for concentration curls due to strain from squating tendon hurt

Focused on liading upper inner head to keep pain as minimal as possible

20x12x6 sets all slow and controlled with an enthasized contraction pump was huge

Happy with that


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

A think you need to give up you have all ways got something wrong with you an sounds like your personal life needs some work!!!!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

grant hunter said:


> A think you need to give up you have all ways got something wrong with you an sounds like your personal life needs some work!!!!


I have niggles like alot do I do what I can with them

Im just honest about them

Though it may come across that I am moaning alot I am in fact very happpy in my life I have a fantastic partner who I love and who makes me very happy

One comment about having a few things on my mind means I need to give up training and focus on my personal life ?

Seems very drastic to me

Im never happy with my training but thats what keeps me going I dont view as a negative its what drives me on

If I was happy with where I was with my physique then I wouldnt strive to improve it as hard

The way I train puts huge stress on a body and is prone to causing injuries

But its how I enjoy training

It would be more sensible to do higher volume and less hit style but I dont enjoy training like that and if I dont enjoy this **** whats yhe point?

I can understand it coming across as im always down on myself but im not I just drive myself hard when it comes to my training.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> I have niggles like alot do I do what I can with them
> 
> Im just honest about them
> 
> ...


Fair play bear. Just seemed you weren't enjoying yourself as things had slowed down with the videos etc so it was maybe wrong for me to presume it was family/life related.

I don't think anyone is ever happy with how they look so constantly striving to improve

Just my 2p worth anyway (can you dedicate a big smile to me in your next video)


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

grant hunter said:


> Fair play bear. Just seemed you weren't enjoying yourself as things had slowed down with the videos etc so it was maybe wrong for me to presume it was family/life related.
> 
> I don't think anyone is ever happy with how they look so constantly striving to improve
> 
> Just my 2p worth anyway (can you dedicate a big smile to me in your next video)


Ive been busy mate with filming the dvd and I bust my phone screen which meant I couldnt video with it plus to be honest just got a bit slack with it

Every day is just a normsl day yo me so it sometimes is wierd thinking people are going to be interested in my boring life lol


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ive been busy mate with filming the dvd and I bust my phone screen which meant I couldnt video with it plus to be honest just got a bit slack with it
> 
> Every day is just a normsl day yo me so it sometimes is wierd thinking people are going to be interested in my boring life lol


When is the DVD out an where can we get it from( I should be your PR guy look at this promo)

Mate it's the boring **** of everyday life people are interested in....or maybe that's just me.

E.g I enjoyed the food videos. Could you get some one to edit a full day of eating.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

grant hunter said:


> When is the DVD out an where can we get it from( I should be your PR guy look at this promo)
> 
> Mate it's the boring **** of everyday life people are interested in....or maybe that's just me.
> 
> E.g I enjoyed the food videos. Could you get some one to edit a full day of eating.


Do a facebook search for under construction the film

Sorry im **** with tech and dont know how to link

Its a digital download


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Catch up the closing stages and random thoughts:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

chest and triceps

Flat bench

Barx12x2

1plx10x2

2x8

3x6 felt easy now I was supposed to be focusing more on feel but b3cause 3 felt so easy I decided to hit 4

4x3 absolutely crap reps were all over the place

2plx16 really controlled and focused

Flat fly

40x10 very focused and strict

50x6

60x5

60x4

All reps were tut style really relaxed grip very focused on pec

Plate loaded seated press

1plx10

1.5x10

1.5x?

1.5x?

Tris

Cambered bar pushdown

Again kept elbows tight in and focused on loading also slow reps

20x8

40x6

60x6

60x?

50x?

40x?

Rope

Cant remember weights but again really focused on loading tricep

Ive decided to change split

So im going to swap to a 4 on 1 off and basically split up shoulders and back

I wantvto increase intensity within workout and at moment 3 bodyparts is a bit too much


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@Therealbigbear

Dave it has been a pleasure to watch all your vids not boring at all, you can't beat no BS down to earth talk telling it like it is so cheers for documenting your cycle etc... and look forward to the coming pct vids

enjoy your break and family


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

1010AD said:


> @Therealbigbear
> 
> Dave it has been a pleasure to watch all your vids not boring at all, you can't beat no BS down to earth talk telling it like it is so cheers for documenting your cycle etc... and look forward to the coming pct vids
> 
> enjoy your break and family


Glad you enjoyed it and thank you for the support


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

1010AD said:


> @Therealbigbear
> 
> Dave it has been a pleasure to watch all your vids not boring at all, you can't beat no BS down to earth talk telling it like it is so cheers for documenting your cycle etc... and look forward to the coming pct vids
> 
> enjoy your break and family


Thank you


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok better catch up

Not had good signal or been driving but heres monsters workout

Back and hams

Started with bor lower back was tight from driving

Barx12x2

1plx10

2x8

3x6

4x6 felt ok

5x3 ****ty ones on first attempt with 5 strap snapped but a young gentleman provided me with a replacement

My good lady will be smug she said a couple of days ago I needed new ones and I was like no theyre fine theres plenty left in them- that'll teach me

3x? Nice and strict

Lower back was throbbing a bit now

Hs lat pulldiwn

1pl a sidex 10

2x 10

3x 10

3 x?

3x?

2x?

Sorry didn't really count reps just focused on feel

Reverse grip high row

1x10

2x?

2x?

2x?

Hams

Hs lying leg curl

1plx10x2

2x8

3x6

3x6

2x?

And that was it felt tired but it was nice to blow some cobwebs out

Got to base about 9 and was shown to a room with the smallest bed ever lol so hardly got any sleep ended up getting up at 5

Worked then drive home got back around 8

Kept diet tight except low on fluids yesterday


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok blood results

Potassium is very high well just over upper normal limit

Sodium is low end of normal but already aware and addressing this

Lft is 122 which considering what ive been taking im really pleased with

Bp is 137/79 so not bad again considering what im taking and my weight

Rbc is massively elevated but no surprise there

Oh and my bmi well I ****ed myself at this im off the scale!

So all in all pretty decent at my size even more so when you consider the amount of drugs ive been using

Everything else was normal

Potassium is a concern as could mean my kidneys are struggling todays bloods should give some answers


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Shoulders and calfs

Started on rebuilding workout and chasing pain instead of weight as ive got a bit too weight focused so objective was to generate as much pain in target muscle as possible

Rear

3x12x2

7x8

11x6

15x4

9x?

All very focused and controlled

Lat raises

20x10x2

30x8

40x6

40x6 just

Single arm

25x6

20x6

20x?

Bnp

Barx12x2

1plx8

1.5x8

2x8

2.5x4

All very strict very deep and exagerated contraction at top

1.5x?

Shoulders were screaming

Shrugs

2pl a side on frame

6x12 strict and controlled shoulders were in agony

Took 10 minutes for them to calm down

Calf raises on leg press

Started at 120kg and worked up to 540kg did 4 sets to failure at 540

Hiit cv

10mins on bike 30 sec blasts 2 min steady dont mind admitting ****ed me but gotta start somewhere


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see your lungs getting a kick in mate,you will feel far fitter for it.....if you can stand it ,i hate the sh1t too... :lol:


----------



## dafty (Apr 27, 2014)

loving the journal and videos mate, The no bullsh!t approach and being honest is a breath of fresh air

keep up the good work


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Funny how things go cracking workout today

Bis and quads

Single arm preacher

20x10x2

30x8

40x6

50x6

60x6

70x2

40x9 I think

Alt db hammer

35x8

35x7

25x?

Bis were very pumped and very vascular could hardly move them

Quads

Leg press now I cant go deep on these as my back rolls up and causes me some pain

So though my knees are right down on my chest but it just doesnt feel deep

160kgx12x2

240x10

320x10

400x8

480x8

520x8

All nice and slow and controlled didnt feel overly heavy to be honest just didnt want to push my luck as its first time ive pressed in a while

Leg ext

3plx10

7x8

11x6

15x6

16x11

12x?

Hack

1plx10

2plx8

3x8

4x8

Again all controlled felt really good legs were very full and sore

Nice little work out happy with that


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Final week 4 days till bodypower:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok chest and tris

Kept things tight all reps were 3/3tempo with a full contraction

Seated chest press

Framex12x2

1plx8

2x6

3x6

3.5x6 just

2x?

Cable xo

20x10

30x6

40x6

50x4

25x?

Incline db press

40x10

60x6

80x6 just

60x?

Triceps

Rope ext

30x10x2

50x6

70x6

90x6

110x4

Reverse ext

25x10

40x6

55x5

35x?

Both tris and chest were very sore and very pumped good solid banker of a workout


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Good meeting you at bodypower mate and thanks for giving us the time to talk to you and for being honest as usual.. You were one of the few people me and my mates wanted to meet there and glad we did.. True unit and true gent.. Wish you the best of luck in getting more mass!!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

B.I.G said:


> Good meeting you at bodypower mate and thanks for giving us the time to talk to you and for being honest as usual.. You were one of the few people me and my mates wanted to meet there and glad we did.. True unit and true gent.. Wish you the best of luck in getting more mass!!


Cheers nice meeting you too


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Bodypower the 400lb man and pct:


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulation on the engagement mate. Hope my wedding invite is in the post.

Just watched the latest video. I love your enthusiasm it is inspirational too me. 400lb is insane and will defo be following that once it's underway


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well I could blame on feeling tired or on my new straps slipping

Or the really stressy day I had or the lack of water but bottom line is my head jyst wasnt in it

Power was actually good just feel was poor

Pulldown

120x12x2

180x6

255x6

315x6 all 3/3 tempo

375x6 on this set I let power go a bit and the 6 were comfortable had plenty left

240x? Strict

Partial deads

1plx10

2x6

3x6

4x6

5x6

6x6 wierd but just wasnt feeling it

Liw row

Super strict and tight no idea how many reps but 4 sets

Back actually feels good today which I wasnt expecting to be honest

Ok ive had a week of slacking both on training and diet time now to knuckle down and get it done


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Picked up my cpap machine today so lets see if that helps


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Here it is the film trailer


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Here it is the film trailer


Goose bumps watching it mate....... Looks ****ng brilliant congratulations


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Here it is the film trailer


Awesome trailer... Looking forward to seeing the film


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Northern Lass said:


> Awesome trailer... Looking forward to seeing the film


X2


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Here it is the film trailer


That looks brilliant


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Chest and tris

Plate loading seated press

All 3/3 tempo

Barx12x2

1plx8

2x6

3x6

4x6 just

2x?

Weights coming up nicely

Cable xo

10x12

20x6

30x6

40x6

50x4

25x? Again all very slow and controlled

Decline press

1plx10

2x6 very slow

2x6 again slow

2x9 reg speed

2x3 super slow

Triceps

Rope ext 3/3

40x8

70x6

100x6

130x4

80x?

Straight bar narrow

25x10

45x6

65x6 just

35x?

Felt good happy with that just need to keep building on it now


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well theres def something in this sleep thing focus is alot better

Shoulders and calves

Bnp

Barx 12 x 2

1x8

1.5x6

2x6

2.5x6 just

2.5x3

1.5x?

All slow and controlled really deep

Shoulders were screaming

Single arm cable lat raises leaning

2x10

3x6

4x6

5x4

3x?

At this point should3rs were just hurting didnt matter what I did with them they just screamed

Rears

4x10

7x6

10x6

13x4

8x?

Again all slow and controlled

Shoulders were pumped beyond believe and absolute agony just wouldnt calm down couldnt even consider starting calves for 10 mins till the pain eased a bit

Loved it!

Seated calve raise it band injury prevented anything else

Worked up the stack in 4 sets

Stack x 4 set up was all wrong

Stack x 12

Stackx 9

Stackx 8

Stackx5

Dropped and repped very happy


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Here it is the film trailer


Awesome trailer mate - you brush up ok on film eh? (By which I mean....in't photoshop brilliant...) 

Looking forward to that coming out; I know what a difficult journey this has been for you, even without the *other* [email protected] you've had going on.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well it was suppised to be biceos and quads but leg is still pretty much out of action

Biceps

Single arm db preacher

20x10

20x8

35x6

50x6 felt comfortable

65x4 just died

45x? Drop to 25 and rep to failure

Wide grip ez cable curl

25x10

45x8

70x6

95x5

Drop and repped

Good pump high in bicep

Decided to do some forearms

Standing bb wrist curl behind back

Bar x12

10x10

Platex 10

1.5x 8

1.5x6

Platex?

Reverse seated

Barx failure x 4 sets

**** liad of glute and it stretches then

6 sets of light tut leg ext around 15 reps each set

Stretch is diffcult because I need someone heavy and strong in order to do it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Chest and tris

Seated plate loader press

Went narrower on grip today

All slow and controlled

Framex12x2

1plx8

2plx8

3x8

4x4 first 2 felt easy so slowed them down even more and end up burning out

2pl to failure

Cable cross over

15x10

25x8

35x6

45x6

55x4

30 to failure

Decline press

Barx12

1plx8

2x8

2.5x5

Tris

V bar

25x12x2

50x8

75x6

75x4

40to failure

Rope ext

25x10

35x10

45x8

55x5


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok shoulders and calves

All nice a nd sliw and controlled realky focusing on feel

Bnp

Bar x 12x2

1plx10

1.5x8

2x6

2.5x6 just

2.5 even slower x 3

2 x total failure

Leaning cable laterals

3plx8

5plx8

7plx6

7plx3

4pl to failure

Massive pump

Rears on reverse pec deck

Played around with position and these really hit home

4plx10

7x6

10x6

13x5

8 to failure

Shoulders felt massive

Calve

standing calf raise

120x12

270x10

420x10

600x failure x 2

Seated

Worked up to the stack and did 3 sets to failure with the stack


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Back traps and hams

Lat pulldown

Again still focusing on feel

105x12x2

180x6

255x6

330x6

400x10 pos even had a few more but firm was slipping

225 to complete failure

Low row strict

50x12

100x8

200x6

300x5

150x failure

Single arm plate loaded road

1x8

2x6

3x6

4x6

5x6

6x6 just had a bit more but form was slipping

Bb shrugs

1x10

2x8

3x6

4x6

5x6

6x5 a bit ****ed at myself feel like I backed out

Tried some good mornings but bar kept riding up onto my neck couldnt get it deep enough on my back

Hams all strict

Leg curl

25x10x2

59x6

75x6

100x5

65x failure

59x failure

Stiff legged dead with dumbells

45x10

75x6

105x6

120x6

155x6 felt easy but biggest dbs gym has so switch to barbell next time

Good solid workout happy with it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

****wit journalists:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Biceps forearms and quads

Standing ez curl havent done thrse in ages

Barx12x2

32.5kg x 8

42.5x6

52.5x6

62.5x6

72.5x4

52.5xfcilure

32.5x failure

Concentration curls tut 5/5 tempo

20x10

30x8

30x5

20x ?

Bb wrist curls

Barx12x2

1/2 a plate x 12

Plate x12

1.5x 8

1.5x 5 failed

1plx failure

Reverse srist curls

Oly bar

4x failure

Quads still nursing it band

Tut leg ext

4x12

8x12

12x9 started to tighten right up

9x failure x 2

Leg press tut 5/5 tempo

200x 12x5

Hack squat tut with pause

2pl x 12 x4

Nothing epic but felt it in yhe right places now to keep up with my stretches and push on


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Chest and tris

Seated plate loading press

Frame x12x2

1x8

2x6

3x6

4x6

5x4 failed good solid reps

3x failure didnt count

Starting to push alot harder on working sets now head is alot more in it

Cable xo

15x12

25x8

35x6

45x6

60x4 failed

30x failure

Flat bench

1x8

1.5x6

2x6 felt good so jumped to 3

3x3 shocked at how heavy it felt but 3 good really sliw strict reps so hapoy

2x failure drop to 1 tut to failure

Tris

Rope ext

Strict and controlled no idea on weight com0letely forgot sorry

Wide grip straight bar

60x12

100x6

150x6

200x4 failed

130 x failure

Alot hapoy been a good solid 4 days training

Starting to oush again head is alot stronger in the gym which is a double edged sword as for one im oushing myself more but on the flip side I want more so want to push even harder


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## YOUNGMUSCLE (Mar 5, 2014)

Very nice introduction to the film, I hope it doesn't cost much when its done because I want to buy it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

It's 9.99


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Forgot to put up yesterdays training

Shoulders and calves

Bnp

Barx12x2

1x8

2x6

3x6

3.5x3 very slow very controlled but mire importantly I dug in and pushed hard

2x? Nit sure last 2 I was shaking like a ****ting dog getting them up realky happy with focus

Leaning single arm cable lat raises

10x10

20x8

30x6

40x4

25x ? Again pushed as hsrd as I could

Rears

4x10

8x8

12x6

16x4

8x?

Overall really pleased with focus and effort starting to bring the intensity back up

Calves

120x12x2

300x10

450x8

600x6

750x 4

All very strict and controled

300 and repped

Seated not sure on weights just worked up stack and pushed hard

Finished with a lightush pump set


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well woke up with a bit off a stiff back got worse as I trained back but pushed through well I did until I couldnt stand anymore

Its a bit better this morning but still far from good but im up and moving around


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well back at it today

Lower back on right is still painful but nothing I cant work round

Biceps

Single arm db preacher

20x12x2

35x6

50x6

65x4 with a touch

Alt hammer curl

30x10

40x7

40x5

Drop to 30x fail

Drop to 25 andcrepped then switched to reg curls and continued to failure

Forearms

Standing bb curl

Barx15

Barx12

10x12

Platex12

Plate plus 10x7

Plate plus 10x 5

Plate x failure

Bar x failure

Reverse curl

Barx12x2

Bar plus 5x 12x2

Hams

Lying leg curl

25x12x2

50x8

75x6

100x4 one forced

69x fail plus 2 forced

Leg ext

4x12x2

8x8

12x6

Stackx13 had more but left it started tightening

11x fail with toes pointed right out

Leg press all slow continuous rension keeping load on inside of foot

3plx12

4x12

5x12

6x12

7x12

8x12

Left it at that easing back in

Hack squat

1x 12

2x8

2x8

2x8

Far from the hardest but still a good solid workout happy with it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok gone back to a 3 on 1 off

Diet is going well considering upping food again but will leave it another week first

Chest tris hams

Chest

Seated chest press

Feamex12x2

1plx8

2x6

3x6

4x6

5x4 plus help on 5th better reps than last week

3x12 touch on last 2

Cable xo

15x10

30x8

45x6

60x6 just

75x3 failed

40x failure

Flat db

60x10

80x6

80x9 failed

Couldnt find dbs I wanted so jumoed on flat bench

1plxfailure rest 10 secs then failure again

Triceps

Skull crushers

Barx12x2

32.5x8

52.5x6

72.5x6

82.5x3 struggled felt very heavy way down on my pb

52.5 x failure

Overhead tricep rope ext

70x12

110x8

150x6

200xfailure x2

Hams

As I half did them yesterday

I just did standing single leg curl

Cant remember weights but did 7 sets

Last 2 with the stack to failure

Then I actually did cardio!

Good session happy


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Cardio???????

What's that?????


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well back at it today diet is solid running roughly 700c 500 p

Feel pretty good still got a bit of back ache and a wierd nerve thing going on in my right quad it aches at the top front with nerve pain running down it feels like its going to give way

Anyway chest tris and hams

Wasnt expecting much after so much time on the road

And tut sat morning on chest plus benching 220 at the seikh festival sat afternoon

Seated plate press

Frame x 12x2

1plx10

2x8

3x6

4x6

5x6 just

5.5x3 nice and controlled

3x failure

Cable xo

20x10

35x8

50x6

65x6 just touch on last one

40x failure with a couple of forced

Flat bench

Bar x 12

1plx8

2x6

2.5x4 just died

1.5xfailure x2

Triceps french press

Barx12x2

32.5x8

52.5x6

72.5x6

52.5x failure plus forced

Overhead rope

80x12

120x8

160x6

200x5

110 x failure

Hams

Leg curl

25x12x2

50x8

75x6

100x6

125x4 pb

70x failure

Sldl

1plx10

2x4 stopped as quad was twinging and twitching like **** bit frustrated but overall happy


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Forgot to put up last nights

Back traps shoulders and calves

Shoulders

Bnp

Barx12x2

1x10

2x8

3x6

3.5x4 nice and solid and deep

2 xfailure

Lat 4aises

20x12

30x10

40x6

50x6

60x6 just

25xfailure

20 tut failure

Rears

4x10

8x6

12x6

16x5

10x failure

Low row

50x12

100x6

200x6

300xfail

150x failure

Lat pulldown

120x12

180x8

240x6

240x 5

165x failure

Straight arm pulldown

80x10

120x6

160x6

200x6

Shrugs

1plx 10

2x10

3x10

4x failure x2

Calves

Seated worked up the stack

Stack x failure x 3

Leg press raises

8plx failure x 4

Everything is sore as **** today


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Missed a couple of updates but here's today's

Back shoulders and calves

Very sore from yesterday

Started with back

Bor

Bar x12x2

1plx10

2x8

3x6

4x6 just all strict

4x5very strict

2x? Stopped counting at 12

Again all strict, it was very apparent I didn't have a lot of power so slowed everything down

Lat pull down

120x10

180x8

240x6

300x10 failed

165xfailure

Partial dead

Almost tut

2plx8

3x6

4x6

4x5

Back was hurting all over

Shoulders

Rears

4x10

8x8

12x 6

16x3 just died

10xfailure

Lat raises

20x12x2

30x8

40x6

50xfailure

50xfailure

25xfailure

Overhead press

60x12

100x12x4

Calves

Standing raise

120x12x2

270x10

420x8

570x6

720x6 failed

360xfailure

Felt wiped out after that

I'm ploughing through food thinking of upping to 800c550p


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats a lot of food!!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok with having to get off to work after training I forgot to list my workout

Chest

Seated press

Framex12x2

1x10

2x8

3x6

4x6

5x6

6x3

3x14 or 15 not sure

Felt really solid the 6 was very strict and controlled

Straight arm pec Dec

10x10

15x10

20x8

Stack plus someone stood on it x10

Stackxfailure

Chest was hurting alot at this point

Incline press

Barx12x2

1x8

2x6

2.5x6

2.5x4

1.5xfailure drop to 1xfailure

Chest was wrecked

Triceps

Flat db tri ext both together

20x12x2

30x8

35x6

45x failure

25x failure

Very bar pushdown

25x8

50x6

75x4

65x failure

55xfailure

45xfailure

Hams

Lying leg curl

25x12x2

50x8

75x6

100x6

110x4

80xfailure

60xfailure

45xfailure

Done

Really happy chest has not stopped hurting since I trained it

Aching like a newbie this morning


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

I keep forgetting to post up my workouts

So here's yesterday's

Shoulders

Bnp

Barx12x2

1plx10

2plx8

3plx6 just

3x4

2x15

No power but good feel

Lat raises

20x12

25x10

35x8

45x8

45x?

25x?

Rears

4x12

8x10

12x8

16x6

Stackx3

12xfailure

Back

Lat pull down

120x12x2

180x8

240x6

300x5 but strict in fact everything was strict and focused

195xfailure

Partial dead very slow

1x8

2x6

3x6

4x4

Shrugs on frame

1x12

2x12

3x10

4xfailure

4xfailure

Again all strict

Calves

Seated raise

Worked up to two sets to failure with stack

2/3 stack x failure

Standing raise

Worked up to 620 x failurex2

320x failure


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Todays I had a choice due to time constraints either biceps and half quads or just quads so opted for just quads

Leg ext goes out

4x12

8x10

12x8

Stack x6

Stack x failure

12xfailure

Leg press

200x12

240x12

320x12

360x12

400x12

440x12

480x12

Feeling more confident will push up another 40 kg next time

Hack squat

1x10

2x8

3x8

4x8

Happy with that bit tight in quads in different areas but held together well


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well quads are nicely tender today

Chest tris and hams today

Chest

Seated chest press

Frame x 12x2

1plx10

2x8

3x6

4x6

5x5 was over cautious and did them very slow

5.5x6 touch with last couple but felt good

3xfailure

Cable xo

20x10

35x6

50x6

65x5

40x failure

Flat bench

1x10

1.5x10x2 started getting twinges so moved to straight arm pec dec

12xfailure x 2

Triceps

Straight bar pushdown

25x12x2

50x8

75x6

75x4

50xfailure

Single cable reverse

20x10

25x10

30x10

35xfailure

35xfailure

25xfailure

Hams

Leg curl

25x12

50x8

75x8

100x6

125x failure

80x failure

60x failure

50x failure

Def filled back out tnough smoothed over a bit but happy with hiw I look


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Now I get why you call yourself big bear.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Back shoulders and calves yesterday

Back

Lat pulldown

120x12x2

195x10

270x8

345x6

425x6 just

255x failure

Threw a few cheat reps in at the end

Seated row plate loader

1plx8

2x6

3x6

4x6

5x6

6x4

3xfailure

Straight atm pull down

80x10

120x8

160x6

Stavk x 4

Stack x 3 drop to 120xfailure

120x failure

Shoulders

Rears

4x12x2

8x8

12x5 struggled

9xfailure

6xfailure

Lat raises

20x10

30x8

40x6

50x6 all strict

60x6 went to ****

25x failure

Overhead press

1plx10

2x8

3x6

Felt easy

4x4 just died expected more

2x failure

Calves

Seated

Worked up stack

Stack x failure

Stack x failure dropped to about two thirds and repped to failure

Then came down the stack in 3 sets each to failure

Hard session felt wrecked


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well niggle in pec minor collar bone is still not good and pretty much wrecked todays workout

Chest

Chest press

Frame x 12x2

1plx10

2x8

3x6

4x6x2 ending up going tut really strict but niggle wasnt happy

Cable xo

Just kept it light tut

Tempo was over 7 sec each way

Called it at that

Triceps was similar so kept it super super slow

V bar

Wirked up to 55kg

The came down 10kg at a time

Each set failure

Rope ext same style

Tris were massively pumped

Hamstring

By this time I was ****ed off so kept it tut

And just got threw it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well it soon became obvious that this possible pec minor strain was going to cause me problems today

Couldn't press at all

Lat raises I couldn't go heavier than 15lbs so decided to make it work and did 20 sec reps so each rep took 20 seconds

Did 5 or 6 sets not sure to be honest

Rear delts were in the same style

Decided to continue in this vain so started back with bor

Bar x12x2

1plx6

2x6

3x4

2xfailure

1xfailure

All super slow

Lat pull down

Again super slow between 10 and 15 secs a rep

120x8

150x8

180x6

210x6x2

Calves

Leg press

120x12

200x12

280x12

320xfailurex3

Seated raises

5 sets to failure with around half the stack all tut


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok rest day yesterday

Day before was bis and quads

Biceps

Single arm db preacher curl

20x12x2

35x6

59x6

65x2 really struggled

45xfailure

Alt db hammers

25x12

35x8

45xfailurex2

Left it there and even though I kept dverything very strict it really agrivated this strain in my chest.

Quads

Leg press

180x12

260x12

340x12

420x12

500x12 felt strained and was dubious about going heavier but I need to progress so went 540 decided I wouldnt push but just go fo a solid 6

540x6 felt easy strains werent there and for the first time in sges quads felt good 12 reps next time

Leg ext

4x12

8x10

12x10

Stack x failure x2

12x failure

Hack

1x8

2x8

3x8

4x8x2

Still not anywhhere near as hard as I want but progress so pleased

Water is starting to drop ****ing like a bloody horse at the moment

Well its going to be another rest day today and a day of diet

Because im getting married today


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

All the best for today .


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Hope you have a brilliant day. All the best to you and bride to be.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well strange pec, neck injury continues so having to cruise a bit

Seated chest press

Framex12x2

1x10

2x8

3x6

4x6x3

30xfailure drop 2 xfailure

Cable xo

25x12

35x10

45x10

55x10

35xfailure

Standing fly

20x12x4

Triceps

Reverse ext

15x10

25x10

35x10

45x10

55xfailure

55xfailure

40xfailure

Rope ext

15x10

25x10

35x10

45x10

55xfailure

55xfailure

30xfailure

Hams

Can't stiff legged as holding any weight directly down agrivates the injury

Leg curl

25x12x2

50x10

75x6

100x6

125x4

75xfailure

55xfailure

Trying to book in with physio to see what he makes of this niggle


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Today was poor no focus no effort just sort of got through it

Niggle is hurting hoping physio can do something tomorrow


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Update , the film and ****ing juice plus and othe&#8230;:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry not updated be sidelined with severe whiplash however ive been asked to appear on geared up in the states


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

How have you done the whiplash?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Adz said:


> How have you done the whiplash?


On a roller coaster lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry not to have updated much but still sidelined with injury

Doc seems to think I have torn some muscles in my neck


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well I did manage something yesterday not much and it was painful

Chest seated press

All tut at 15secs a rep

Frame x12

Framex10

1plx10

2plx10

2plx8

Got too painful to push any harder

Straight arm fly tut 15 sec reps again

5plx12x2

8plx10x3

Had to stop just too sore frustrated

Triceps

Rope ext tut 15 sec reps

4x10

6x8

8x8x3

Again about all I could do my head is telling me well done you've at least done something my heart is screaming you bloody pussy mtfu and do it. So my feelings are mixed

I did do some hams but to be honest at this point I'd lost my motivation so didn't really push

Lying leg curl

25x12x2

50x10

75x10x2

That was it

Loads of stretching and to be fair it doesn't feel any worse today so at least I've not caused more issues


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok well I tried back shoulders and calves today

Low row very light and very strict with weighted stretches in between

Manged 5 sets of 10

Lat pull down

90x12x2

135x12

180x12x3

Bnp

Tut style

Barx12 x2

10kg axside x12x4 really focusing on stretch in bottom

Single db lat raises

10lbx 12 x5 on each just went from left to right without rest all tut

Calves

Seated worked up the stack in sets of 12 last two were 8

Then a drop set stack down to two thirds to failure

Leg press

280kg x12 x5

Not bad good pump

Again loads of trap

stretches

A liitle bit of progress see how it feels later


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well was supposed to be biceps and quads

Biceps went well

Single arm db preacher curl

20x12x2

35x6

50x6

65x3 painful but good to get up to some decent weight even if reps were low

40x failure

Ez cable wide

20x10x2

30x8

40x8

50x8

60x8

Forearm rear curls

Barx15x2

1plx15x4

Did some dc style bicep and shoulder stretches

Decided to try and squat

15 mins of stretching to get under bar then 6 sets of 1plx12 nothing to talk about but by last set managed to get into proper position so just need to stick at it finished with a load of quad stretches

In ****ing pain now


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Injuries, holidays and dicks that take steroids:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Injuries, holidays and dicks that take steroids:


cant hear it in bits mate just in case you don't know

edit .. can't see it now lol .take it you know and removed it .


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah will redo and repost tomorrow sorry


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Injuries , holidays and dicks that do steroids:


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Who is this guy? Does he even lift??


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening big man,

Hope you are well.

Sweat!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

bodybuilder16 said:


> Who is this guy? Does he even lift??


No not at all do you


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Sweat said:


> Evening big man,
> 
> Hope you are well.
> 
> Sweat!


Im good


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok starting to get back into it

Chest neck front delt are tender to the touch and painful but it's alot less restrictive

Biceps

Concentration curls

20x12x2

30x8

40x6

50x6

60x3

35x failure

Single arm cable

20x10

30x8

40x8

50x failure

Forearms

Behind back bb curl

Bar X 12x2

10 a side X 12

Plate x12

1.5x failure X2

1 X failure

Standing reverse

Bar X 15x 4

Quads

Squats

1x 12x2

2x10x3

3x10x2

All nice and deep and controlled alot more comfortable on my back

Didn't do any more just about 30 mins of quad stretches going to do quads again tomorrow properly


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> No not at all do you


Why you taking silly amounts of gear etc if you don't lift?

Lift wee bit bro, enough to keep ticking over.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

bodybuilder16 said:


> Why you taking silly amounts of gear etc if you don't lift?
> 
> Lift wee bit bro, enough to keep ticking over.


Are you for real im 355lb and shoulder press 220 for reps


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Rip my friend and some general ramblings:


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Are you for real im 355lb and shoulder press 220 for reps


Good for you mate.

Any pics or videos of you doing that? Never seen a 300+ lbls monster in action before


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Www.underconstructionthefilm.com


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok that's better

Quads

Got under the bar relatively easily well easy for me did about 10 to 15 minutes of stretching with a broom stick and pretty much got tge bar right back on first attempt

Stayed sensible

Every rep was until I hit my heels with my **** and nice and controlled

1plx10

1.5x10

2x10

2.50x10

3x10

3.5x6 started to get some strange feelings in my left leg so left it at that but really happy with it

Leg ext

4 plx10

8x10

12x10

Stackx10

Stack X failure

11xfailure

Leg press

Kept it light but constant tension nice and focused and controlled

4x20

Weighted quadcstretches to finish

Felt good really happy to be back squatting


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well attempted chest and tris last night

Seated plate loading press

Frame x12x2

1plx10

2plx10

3x10 felt relatively comfortable at this point some pain but nothing major and felt light

3.5x10 seemed to get very heavy very quick

4x4 nothing there

Tried again

4x3 nope just died

2x? Didn't go to failure but went until I started to struggle failure is too painful at present

Cable xo

15x10

25x10

35x10

45x?

30x?

Sorry not sure on numbers on last two sets but kept the both very strict

Flat db press

50x10x4 tut style at this point everything was getting painful

Weighted fly stretches

And a ton of other stretches

Triceps

Rope ext

60x10

90x10

120x8 failed

120xfailure

100xfailure

V bar push down

70x10

100x10

130x10

160xfailure

120xfailure

Not bad but tension up my neck was massive . A lot of head pain in fact bending over was very painful calmed down after about 2 hrs but in general quite tender this morning . I'll do my stretches but not sure if I'm going to train


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Have decided to drop back to a 4day split for a while this injury means im struggling to complete workouts due to pain build up.

Shoulders

Bnp

Barx10x2

1plx10

1.5x10

2x 8

2x7

1x ?

Just did what I could until pain got too much

But surprising I did feel it in my shoulders and got a decent pump

Rear delts

4x10

7x10

10x10

13x?

8x?

Again couldn't really push but it hit the spot

Single arm db lat raises

15x12

25x10

35x8

35x4

25x?

20x? X2

No power but hit spot really well really good pump

Followed this with a ton of weighted stretches

Leg curl

20x12x2

40x10

60x10

80x10

100x6

75x?

65x?

Stiff legged db deads

45x10

65x10x3

Very frustrated with pain everything else is spot on at the moment diet is comfortable and water is slowly going in fact I dont look too bad but hate having my wings clipped in the gym.

Im ready to push on and push hard but I cant


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok here yesterday's effort

Which is pretty much what it was

Struggled from the start just couldn't get into it or feel it

Biceps

Ez cable curl

Worked up to the stack

About 7 sets of 10 in total

Db alt hammers tut

25x8

35x8

45x6x2

35 X failure

Forearms

Rear wrist curls

Barx15x2

10x12

1x12x3

Reverse

5x 12x3

5 fail drop to bar cfailx3

Squats

1x10x2

2x 10

2.5x10

3 x10

3.50x10

Didn't go any further as left quad was not happy

Leg ext

Sat forward in the seat to move focus down my quad

4x10

8x10

12x10

Stackxfailure

11xfailure

Leg press

200x15x2

240x15x2

All slow and focused

Crap workout but at least I did it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks a big workout there!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

In a lot less pain than I expected so decided to push as much as I could again

Single arm seated plate loaded row

1plx12x2

2x10

3x10

4x8

5x6

6x6

7x4 got too painful but happy def got a full set in me pain free and more

Lat pull down kept it focused and tight

130x10

180x10

240x8

300x4 again too much pain

195 x strict and to failure

Seated strict low row

Not sure on weight just did for sets to failure very strict.

Leg curl

25x12x2

50x10

75x10

100x6x2

Had to leave it at that

Happier to be moving some weight but decent focus too sore now, plus didn't have time to stretch either but will do some before bed


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Im new on this forum and just spent around 4 hours at work watching and reading all this! Dedication! and i bet you got your butcher through the hard times! I will be buying the dvd!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

combo110 said:


> Im new on this forum and just spent around 4 hours at work watching and reading all this! Dedication! and i bet you got your butcher through the hard times! I will be buying the dvd!


Thank you


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

So today's quads

Started with shoulder mobility work which is getting better

Tut sqyats minimum 5vsecs down 5 secs up really focusing on throwing my srse out and driving with my glute

Hit my right pretty well but struggled with the left

1x12x2

2x8x2

2.5x6x3

Bloody hard at that pace

Leg ext tut

4x10

8x10

12x10x2

10x failure

Very longstrided lunges really focusing on activating glute

6 lengths of the gym done very slowly

Was goong to finish with leg press but no matter where I placed I feet I couldnt get it to load on my glute so left it.

Bloody forgot to stretch but devent pump especislly in right quad


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well fuelled by today's events

Shoulders were going to get pushed no matter how much it hurt

Rears

4x12x2

7x10

10x8

13x6

16x6

19x3 grinders

11xfailure

Kept everything tight and controlled

Single arm lat raises

20x10

30x8

40x4

35xfailure

25xfailurex2

Again kept it slow and focused

Bnp

Barx12

10x10

1x10

30asidex10

2plx6

2x4 again very controlled

Really pleased with improvements still a long way off full power but a lot better

Physique is starting to fill out again a lot more positive about things


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Bis forearms and squat rebuild

Seated alt db curl

Very strict very controled tempo was 2 pos 4 plus negative

20x10x2

30x8

40x8

50x6

60x6 touch on last one

70x2 but what a 2 real grinders hit really hard each rep was well over 10 secs

45xfailure

Standing ez curls

5 a side x 10

10x8

10x7 failed

5xfailure

Biceps were trashed a good 10 minutes before pain subsided

Forearms

Rear bb curls

Barx12

10x12

1x12

1.5xfailurex2

1xfailure

10xfailure

Reverse wrist curls

10 a sidex failurex 4

Squats

all done tut 5 secs negative 5 secs positive

Squatted to a low box keeping knees behind toes . Toes slightly lifted and threw as much focus on my glutes as I could with a focused contraction at the top of every rep

1plx8x****ing loads lost count just did set after set with 90 secs rest in between

Glutes were hurting and so was inner teardrop strangely

However glutes are firing alot better even left one so I can start to build on this now


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

On geared up tonight


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Chest and tris

Seated mc press

Frame x 12x2

1x10

2x10

3x10

4x6

4x4

2 +5 x failure

Flat fly tut

45x8

70xfailurex4

Flat press

70xfailurex2

55xfailurex2

Triceps

Vbar

25x10

40x8

55x8

70xfailure

60xfailure

50xfailure

40xfailure

Felt hard effort was def there but couldnt quite get the connection


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Start to ramp drugs up tonight

So today I have 500iu hcg

2.5mg tb500

500mg test e eod

250mg deca eod

100mg proviron ed

Ill start aromasin when it arrives this week at 12.5mg eod


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Update , starting cycle, podcasts and bostin Lloyd:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Quads and biceps today

Still rebuilding squat so decided to start with quads

Squats all slow and controlled throwing my glutes into as much as possible and loading my left quad tempo 3to 4 second positive and at least a 5 secs negative

Bw x8x2

1plx8x2

1.5x8x2

2x8x2

2.5x8x2

Happy alot better feel can't use power as I'm focusing on glutes and driving with my left leg so much

Leg ext

4x12

8x12x4

12x failure X2

9x failure again reps really slow and focusing on left

Hack keeping **** pushed into back pad and feet as far forward as I could slow and controlled again

1x8

1.5x8

2x8x2

All reps were done at the same tempo though it's frustrating me on not going heavy I've got to leave the ego at the door

Bicep

Seated alt curls strict

20x8x2

35x8

50x6

65x3 bit disappointed

So immediately dropped to 35 and repped

50xfailure

Concentration curls

20x10

30xfailure X2

20xfailure

No Forearms will throw them.in tomorrow

Legs are hurting and not usual injury pain so happy


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Chest and tris today

Plate loaded press

Framex12x2

1x10

2x10

3x10

4x6

5x4 with a touch

3xfailure

Cable xo

20x10

30x10

40x10

50x5

25xfailure

Flat bench

1x10

1+10x10

2xfailurex2 drop to 1 and rep

More power and solid pump still painful but getting there

Tris

Rope ext

4x10

7x10

10x8

13x failure X2

8 X failure

Ez bar

20x10

35x8

50x8

65x failure

45x failure

Massive pump tris were hurting with swelling


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well dose ups again next week to 750g test eod

500mg deca eod

And 100mg oxy ed

Then the following week I hit full doses

And it all starts again.

It's all a bit strange this time. Last time I was excited to get going and quite hyped up.

This time I'm not

Its not that I'm any less driven because if anything I'm more determined but it's a quiet determination.

I seem to have a very quiet focus I'm training on my own and steadily getting more intense. Some of that is due to injury but there is a strange intense focus to my training at the moment a very internal one. I will build on this and the aggression is bubbling underneath.

I also think that because I know what's coming suffering wise I have much more respect for what I'm about to do.

I am well aware this is going to be hard even more so because I'm going to be on the road alot with work.

But I know I can do it and with running the slin and gh after the first month I know I'm in for some big changes

The one thing I know is high gh is a complete game changer.

So here goes, off into the slight unknown with a very quiet but powerful determination. I don't know maybe I'm getting old lol

What I do know is for a while I won't be posting much in the way of pics. I'll do some start ones with weight and measurement but then probably not so many I'm even keeping covered up training. Not sure why just feel I need to.

So guys I hope your ready for this because in another week **** gets serious


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Been following you on YouTube, you're great to listen to pal.

Really looking forward to seeing what's to come from you. All the best!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Good luck @Therealbigbear will be following as usual. Get the beard pleats back in that bush isn't a good look


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

And so it starts again:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> And so it starts again:


Damn, sorry to hear about the back issues, get well soon big man.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What brand of gear you running?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> What brand of gear you running?


Whoever can make enough by the sounds of it :lol:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well dose ups again next week to 750g test eod
> 
> 500mg deca eod
> 
> ...


2,625mg Test E p/w

1,750mg Deca p/w

700mg Oxy p/w

:huh:

You running a SHiC or something, or is that a normal length long ester cycle dose for you?


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Really looking forward to this, some crazy doses but be good to see the 280 plus mark.

I'm going to have a look at the clothing line now, and I still need to see the film


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> What brand of gear you running?


Precision anabolic its thr only one ill run now


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Great White said:


> Raven
> 
> In your Profile, there is a "Custom Title" box
> 
> ...


Its not a shic mate, its a normal cycle.....

Sit back and watch the freak grow!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Precision anabolic its thr only one ill run now


Dave you should probably start a new thread for the new cycle mate, with all the details of the cycle and yourself, and your merchandise all on the first page...

After all this thread is a little dated now man lol


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

I think i read somewhere he was rushed to hospital

Be safe out there people..this aint no game


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

killamanjaro said:


> I think i read somewhere he was rushed to hospital
> 
> Be safe out there people..this aint no game


for real???


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Precision anabolic its thr only one ill run now


How comes??


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

killamanjaro said:


> I think i read somewhere he was rushed to hospital
> 
> Be safe out there people..this aint no game


Well it says on Facebook that he was training 2 hours ago, are you talking about the back problem he had?


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

killamanjaro said:


> I think i read somewhere he was rushed to hospital
> 
> Be safe out there people..this aint no game


Was admitted for back spasms according to Facebook but released now nothing major


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok guys I'm fine I went and sat on the bog and my left lower back went into spasm. I ended up on the floor unable to move doc put me on insane pain meds but they weren't doing it

They had me on 4g paracetamol 4 g ibroprufen another antiflamatory 400mg tramadol and 80mg diazepam

I spent two days in hospital until they could get the pain under control. I got out Friday did a 2 day seminar at extreme gym in Glasgow and then spent the last two days working in Germany I'm sore but meds are down to just ibroprufen and paracetamol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

bail said:


> How comes??


Be use as far as I'm concerned it's the best there is


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Archaic said:


> 2,625mg Test E p/w
> 
> 1,750mg Deca p/w
> 
> ...


That's my 14 week cycle


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok yesterday's shoulders

Wore a belt for the first time in years felt very wierd

Rear delts

3x10x2

6x10

9x10

12x6 10secs reps x2

8x not sure just pumped

Single side lat raises knelt on a 90degree bench with free arm wrapped around upright for stability

15x10x5 all very controlled and focused, back was not happy

Bnp

Barx12

10kg a side x10x4 sets at 15 secs a rep just couldn't take anymore weight but focus was good some irritation from injury on right pec minor tie in but more of a tightness than anything

Was hoping to do seated calves but couldn't lean forward to pull release handle so left it

Supposed to be back today, lol but may go and do some hanging stretches etc

Spent quite a bit more time on my feet yesterday than I have been doing and I'm aching today for it but more of an extreme doms pain so think it'll free up with some mobility

Oh and got mobbed by some folk of the travelling persuasion for pictures in the Trafford centre, they were sound enough but kept punching me in the arm going, "going your a big lad you" lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok I have to face facts .

My back is worse than I thought and is going to be a couple of weeks in fixing.

So, I have decided to drop doses down a bit. Now I can't just slam down to cruise doses as the resulting hormonal roller coaster would be a mess. So, I've reversed the taper up and will reassess each week, effectively putting stage two on hold for what I'm hoping will be no more than 2 weeks. I will reassess every seven days and either continue to taper down or hold depending on how things are. Diet is at maintenance anyway so it will hold but be kept tight.

It is pointless ramming high amounts of drugs in if I can't utilise their effects irrespective of how well I tolerate them.

Oxys and npp have been dropped test and deca reduced.

It's a shame because everything drug wise was going perfect , no test flu, which i nearly always get, oestrogen management is just about where I want it water is coming off nice and steady but still plenty in there for growth and libido. And apart from a skin outbreak from the pain meds I'm feeling really good in every other way.

I've stopped all pain meds . Firstly so I don't overdo it , secondly (which may sound stupid) but I hate taking them in fact I hate taking any drug other than gear, as far as I'm concerned one set of poisons in my system is enough.

I feel focused, confident and in general in good spirits. These things happen and I've been down this road enough times to know that.

So I'm sorry to disappoint you guys with a stalled start but **** happens

This will also give my previous injury time to fully recover because even though pain free I can feel it's not quite right, so a couple more weeks lighter focused work will do no harm.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok guys I'm fine I went and sat on the bog and my left lower back went into spasm. I ended up on the floor unable to move doc put me on insane pain meds but they weren't doing it
> 
> They had me on 4g paracetamol 4 g ibroprufen another antiflamatory 400mg tramadol and 80mg diazepam
> 
> I spent two days in hospital until they could get the pain under control. I got out Friday did a 2 day seminar at extreme gym in Glasgow and then spent the last two days working in Germany I'm sore but meds are down to just ibroprufen and paracetamol


Please tell us you were able to wipe before going to hospital. :lol:

Get well soon mate take it easy


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Please tell us you were able to wipe before going to hospital. :lol:
> 
> Get well soon mate take it easy


Yes I was


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Didn't realise you were at Extreme for a seminar! :sad:

Hope the back heals up soon.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Yes I was


 :beer:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok trained at marvel tonight dave beatties new place in high wycombe def more power lifting based but not a bad little place

Dave was there got a quick chat but not as much as id like

It was chest and tris started on the plate loaded chest press but just couldnt get comfortable with it felt like I was too high even with seat in lowest position

Framex12x2

1x10

2x10

3x10

4x8

5x3 plus 2 crap just didnt connect at all

3x failureish just holding back a bit

Straight arm pec deck

Liked tge movement but the pec minor injury I had started twitching a bit so might have to leave for a while

Stack x10x5

Cable crossover

Worked up to about half the stack in sets of 10 but again wasnt really connecting

Triceps

Straight arm pushdown on machine with backrest stayed planted against the rest

No idea on weight to be honest again think I hit 60 or 70kg for heavy set

Then dropped to 30 and repped

I like these because its easy to keep super strict

Rope ext

Worked up to 60kg in sets of 10 from 10kg going 10 each set

And called it

Back is aching like **** but its ache not pain

At least the hotel im in tonight has firm beds last night I slept on the floor because bed was too soft


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok well I am getting pretty annoyed with my old wreck of a body so decided with reason it was going to get told lol

Started with lat pull down

105x10x2

165x10

225x8

285xnot sure but less than 6 however all reps were slow and strict feel a real lack power but I have such narrow band within which I can work in any sort of comfort lower back arch is painful and difficult to hold

180xfailure pushed it as much as I could just went until pain ended it

Low row I chose this in order to try and stretch some tension out

Not sure on weights

50x10x2

100x10

150x8

200x6 ish

100 x failure

Straight pull down

6x10

9x10

12x8

15x5

All tut with a big squeeze

Hams

Lying leg curl

25x10x2

40x10

55xfailure x3 strict hurt like ****

Hyper bench stretch x30secs x3

Some chest and shoulder mobility and stretches pec minor is still tight and has started tightening again in retrospect I think I've torn it slightly and what I'm dealing with now is scar tissue


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

are you just aiming to get as much weight on you as possible?

been on your instagram and youtube and your arms look big and ripped but the rest doesnt look good, considering the amount of drugs you're taking. do you plan to diet once youve reached a certain weight?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

sen said:


> are you just aiming to get as much weight on you as possible?
> 
> been on your instagram and youtube and your arms look big and ripped but the rest doesnt look good, considering the amount of drugs you're taking. do you plan to diet once youve reached a certain weight?


The rest looks fine, he isn't stepping on stage


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

cas said:


> The rest looks fine, he isn't stepping on stage


If you say so.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

From watching the film Dave's not interested in conditioning he just wants to get fcuking big.


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Anybody can get big if they're beating as much gear and food in them as they can!!!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

sen said:


> are you just aiming to get as much weight on you as possible?
> 
> been on your instagram and youtube and your arms look big and ripped but the rest doesnt look good, considering the amount of drugs you're taking. do you plan to diet once youve reached a certain weight?


Im not lean but even I have my limits weight for weight sake is not my goal but as much size as possible is

I carry alot of water as well as fat which doesnt help but I have no plans to compete this is my personal journey I do this for myself and no one else


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

bodybuilder16 said:


> Anybody can get big if they're beating as much gear and food in them as they can!!!


Fpmsl ok you keep believing that!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok shoulders and calves today

Rear delts

3x10x2

6x10

9x8

12x8

15x6

15x5plus 2

9x? Plus a forced

Really struggling to connect with right side

Lateral raises

Would rather do these singular but load on back just isnt going to witk at moment

15x10

20x10

25x8

30x8

35x8 but poor

20xfailure just cant get any feel in right side

Bnp

Barx12x2

10x10

1plx10

1+10× 10

2x10

2x6 just lost it didnt want to push to hard and stress my back

Calves

Seated raise

Worked up stack in sets of 10

Stack to failure

Dropped and pushed again to failure

Finished with lower back stretches


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Fpmsl ok you keep believing that!


I will. Obv gym included too.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

bodybuilder16 said:


> I will. Obv gym included too.


So what food you need enough calories to support your size


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> So what food you need enough calories to support your size


What???


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

bodybuilder16 said:


> What???


You daid all you need is loads of drugs and gym

I asked what about food? Have you any idea how much clean food you have to eat to support huge size


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> You daid all you need is loads of drugs and gym
> 
> I asked what about food? Have you any idea how much clean food you have to eat to support huge size


I did say you needed food in the first post.

I'm assuming around 5-6k a day of clean food. Do You eat clean though?!?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bodybuilder16 said:


> Anybody can get big if they're beating as much gear and food in them as they can!!!


But can everybody force feed daily and deal with all the sides from the gear.....?


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

As far as Dave's videos on YouTube about gear usage he's old school and doesn't over complicate things. So any if the videos I've watched I don't think he's mentioned any sides from gear or force feeding himself.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bodybuilder16 said:


> As far as Dave's videos on YouTube about gear usage he's old school and doesn't over complicate things. So any if the videos I've watched I don't think he's mentioned any sides from gear or force feeding himself.


No he never complains, but if I tried to consume all his food each day I couldn't - nor could I take on board the doses he is/has taken.


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Are you over 300lbls though??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bodybuilder16 said:


> Are you over 300lbls though??


No. But you did say ANYBODY could do this


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> No. But you did say ANYBODY could do this


Yeah I did say that, however I'm sure when Dave wasn't 23/24 stone he didn't eat like the way he does now. Obv the bigger you are, the more you'll need to maintain/get bigger.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

bodybuilder16 said:


> I did say you needed food in the first post.
> 
> I'm assuming around 5-6k a day of clean food. Do You eat clean though?!?


No mate 10k a day I eat very clean in fact it shocks people how tight my diet is as my condition doesn't reflect it. There sre reasons for it but I dont bother explaining as people just think im making excuses for ****ty diet

I dont drink I very rarely eat junk my basic diet is oats fruit berries brown rice grilled steak and turkey and some greenery plus protein shakes when Im pushing thsts over 7kg of food a day


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

bodybuilder16 said:


> As far as Dave's videos on YouTube about gear usage he's old school and doesn't over complicate things. So any if the videos I've watched I don't think he's mentioned any sides from gear or force feeding himself.


Ive puked loads of times force feeding wretching every mouthful and just forcing it down with water

Gear wise apart from very bsd water retention I don't really get sides


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bodybuilder16 said:


> Yeah I did say that, however I'm sure when Dave wasn't 23/24 stone he didn't eat like the way he does now. Obv the bigger you are, the more you'll need to maintain/get bigger.


Very true mate. I was just commenting on the "anybody" bit, which I guess you just said flippantly.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well actually the sides dont bother me theres been times where ive got nowhere to inject as all my sites are sore I get bad pip from all gear


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well actually the sides dont bother me theres been times where ive got nowhere to inject as all my sites are sore I get bad pip from all gear


That's bad enough lol


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hows it going @Therealbigbear? been following your log on FB hows the back?

I have a question for you from one of your videos, I heard you say you change Cycle or compounds every 6-8 weeks, is this to keep the body guesing say to shock the system so to speak? Iv heard of a few people doing this but never had a really good answer.... Also hows the back? :thumbup1:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well actually the sides dont bother me theres been times where ive got nowhere to inject as all my sites are sore I get bad pip from all gear


followed most of ur threads onhere mate. its fcuking frustrating reading them let alone being the guy going through it all lol

seems like theres always a niggle before you start or one that pops up during at the worst times

ever thought about just taking a big time out or however long you need to be 100% niggle free before going for it?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok ill put it into perspective for as to how easy this is

I do online coaching I dont do contest prep only off season and 90% dont last more than 2 months . They sll come with the same ill do anything to get massive attitude within 6 weeks fcuk I didnt think it would be this hard. Theyre feed up eatting constantly in agony from training and struggling to function. They are all the biggest and leanest theyve ever been but the result just isnt enough to out up with the pain and discomfort


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ripping it up said:


> Hows it going @Therealbigbear? been following your log on FB hows the back?
> 
> I have a question for you from one of your videos, I heard you say you change Cycle or compounds every 6-8 weeks, is this to keep the body guesing say to shock the system so to speak? Iv heard of a few people doing this but never had a really good answer.... Also hows the back?1:


Not any more I dont lsst cycle I did as I was plsying around but the more ive learnt the more I dont think there is any benefit to it on regsrds to maintaining growth

Chsnge compounds can refresh you mentally and slight change in effects can be perceived as improved growth but in my opinion its the training and kcals that prevent continued growth as people fail to increase them


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> followed most of ur threads onhere mate. its fcuking frustrating reading them let alone being the guy going through it all lol
> 
> seems like theres always a niggle before you start or one that pops up during at the worst times
> 
> ever thought about just taking a big time out or however long you need to be 100% niggle free before going for it?


It would be the sensible thing but ive never claimed to be sensible lol

The thing is I like to push my limits its just the way I am . I csnt just train I hate it. Now when your constantly pushing the edge things are going to go pop and snap. My last two injuries have been non training related more just size related.

The bottom line for me is I enjoy this **** if I have to continue in a way that I dont enjoy then there is no point continuing

Yes I get frustrated with injuries but I get more frustrated with training a way I dont enjoy


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

To create the best muscle building environment, would you say you can't avoid gaing body fat with the constant increase in calories? If I eat more than 3500calories, I get gain but gain fat aswel, would you say that's part and parcel? Love your videos by the way


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> It would be the sensible thing but ive never claimed to be sensible lol
> 
> The thing is I like to push my limits its just the way I am . I csnt just train I hate it. Now when your constantly pushing the edge things are going to go pop and snap. My last two injuries have been non training related more just size related.
> 
> ...


This^^^superb fact mate!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

MRENIGMA said:


> To create the best muscle building environment, would you say you can't avoid gaing body fat with the constant increase in calories? If I eat more than 3500calories, I get gain but gain fat aswel, would you say that's part and parcel? Love your videos by the way


You have to keep diet pre contest clean to limit fat gain without knowing all aspects of what someone is doing it is impossible to comment exactly why you get a fat gain jump

You need to continue to create the need for growth by constantly pushing forward in the gym - alot if they sre honest with themselves dont do this

You need to provide adequate nutrition from minimum calories so you cant waste calories on **** low nutrution junk people view off season as a time to eat junk and take it easy when in fact if you want to really pack on the size its the opposite

Drugs so many people haven't got a clue and just dont maximise there usage


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Im not lean but even I have my limits weight for weight sake is not my goal but as much size as possible is
> 
> I carry alot of water as well as fat which doesnt help but I have no plans to compete this is my personal journey I do this for myself and no one else


Well it's definitely an interesting read and I apologise if my post came across as me being a dick, I didn't mean for it to be, was just curious as to what your plans were.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

sen said:


> Well it's definitely an interesting read and I apologise if my post came across as me being a dick, I didn't mean for it to be, was just curious as to what your plans were.


Thats fair enough alot dont get me they csnt get their head around me not competing they dont see the point

Each to their own I say


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Thats fair enough alot dont get me they csnt get their head around me not competing they dont see the point
> 
> Each to their own I say


Your body mate. Do what you want with it. Long as you don't finish up with serious health issues, I don't see the problem. People probably just wish they had drawers full of steroids like yours!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Back and hams

Struggling with spasms in my right glute and leg

Lat pulldown

105x10x2

165x10

225x10

285x4

Strict

285x7 lose style

180x failure

Bor

Barx10x2

10kgx10

1plx10x2

1+10x 10

Seated row

125x10

200x10x4

Hams

Lying leg curl

Struggling

25x10x2

40x10

55x7

70x4

45xfail


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Catch up , finals and the fragility of life:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Just lately I've felt very tired and drained , also I've been having issues sleeping and even though I've been using my Cpap machine sleep hasn't felt restful. But I've been having some fitting issues with the mask. Reset it all last night and got a half decent nights sleep , first one in other two weeks and the difference showed in the gym today.

Power is still down but felt like a good solid step forward today.

Nerve spasms have calmed down a bit back is aching badly but doesn't feel as deep . Slowly but surely it is working its way out.

So bis forearms and quads

Single arm strict db preacher curls

20x10x2

35x8

50x6

65x3 failed power def down but happier to be getting back up to working weights

45xfailure somewhere around 9 didn't count

Seated alt db curls

25x8

35x8

45x6

25xfailure again didn't count but over 10

Forearms

Standing farm curls

Barx12x2

10x8

1plx6

1pl+10x6

2plx6

2pl+10x5failed

1plxfailurex2

Reverse

Barx10

10x10

10x8

10x7

Quads

Hack squat very strict feet very forward **** pushed into bad 4-5 secs neg 2secs posative

Framex8x2

1plx8

2plx8

2pl+10x8

3plx8

3+10x5 stopped as form started to drift still need to protect back

Leg ext

4x10

8x10

12x9 failed

12x8 failed

9xfailure

If things continue to improve should be able to push into 4 plates on hack and and in light squats to finish next workout

It was good to be able to push a bit again


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Dave, downloaded the film can't seems to get the link to download on my ipad. Cheers


----------

